# Sèvres Porcelain



## Harpertoo

Can anyone who has been to the Place Vendôm location recently tell me what items are currently avaialbable in the sèvres porcelain? 

Thanks!


----------



## hopingoneday

Harpertoo said:


> Can anyone who has been to the Place Vendôm location recently tell me what items are currently avaialbable in the sèvres porcelain?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!




Single motif (18") and 20-motif YG pave/sevres alternating. Both in stock now.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

hopingoneday said:


> Single motif (18") and 20-motif YG pave/sevres alternating. Both in stock now.



Do you know prices?


----------



## hopingoneday

texasgirliegirl said:


> Do you know prices?




No but I can find out! When I bought my single last year it was 3150 I think, less 12% VAT.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

hopingoneday said:


> No but I can find out! When I bought my single last year it was 3150 I think, less 12% VAT.



My daughter was just in Paris!! Wish I had her purchase one...


----------



## Harpertoo

hopingoneday said:


> Single motif (18") and 20-motif YG pave/sevres alternating. Both in stock now.


thanks for the info!
I'm trying to plan a little shopping trip. I probably need to see the porcelain in person to really decide.


----------



## hopingoneday

Harpertoo said:


> thanks for the info!
> I'm trying to plan a little shopping trip. I probably need to see the porcelain in person to really decide.




Fun trip! Mariam at Place Vendome is a great SA. The sevres comes in and out of stock so if you know when you are going, perhaps she could hold it aside for you to see?


----------



## HeidiDavis

hopingoneday said:


> Fun trip! Mariam at Place Vendome is a great SA. The sevres comes in and out of stock so if you know when you are going, perhaps she could hold it aside for you to see?


 
Hopingoneday, I was wondering if you could tell me more about the Sevres pendant that is exclusive to Place Vendome in Paris. Please forgive my ignorance, but I couldn't find any info online.  Is the pendant always blue, or do they change the color periodically? Is this a limited time release, or do they always have something exclusive at that location?  Is it true that you can only purchase the pendant in person at the boutique?  I find the whole idea of a VCA Paris-exclusive so appealing (and a fabulous idea for a special trip souvenir!), but I don't know much about it.  Any info would be appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## Harpertoo

hopingoneday said:


> Fun trip! Mariam at Place Vendome is a great SA. The sevres comes in and out of stock so if you know when you are going, perhaps she could hold it aside for you to see?


hopingoneday - thank you so much for the suggestion!
that sounds like a great plan. I hope to get a bag at FSH, but I can never leave Paris empty handed and you never know with H.


----------



## NewBe

texasgirliegirl said:


> Do you know prices?



the 20motif alternate yg+diamond/serve was 54kEUR before the price increase on 4/1.  
came out in late 2014.

i seen it in person, it is solid navy color, don't have patterns like lupis or other stones.


----------



## hopingoneday

HeidiDavis said:


> Hopingoneday, I was wondering if you could tell me more about the Sevres pendant that is exclusive to Place Vendome in Paris. Please forgive my ignorance, but I couldn't find any info online.  Is the pendant always blue, or do they change the color periodically? Is this a limited time release, or do they always have something exclusive at that location?  Is it true that you can only purchase the pendant in person at the boutique?  I find the whole idea of a VCA Paris-exclusive so appealing (and a fabulous idea for a special trip souvenir!), but I don't know much about it.  Any info would be appreciated! Thanks!




I am so sorry dear, somehow I missed this. I wish I had answers for all your questions, but unfortunately I only know a little. My SA told me that the pendant is not a permanent part of the collection, but she was not sure for how much longer it would be available. She advised to buy it now if I was interested in it, because although it is not a numbered limited addition, it is also not a part of the permanent collection  it is considered a special item and will ultimately be discontinued (she thinks!). It was first released at the same time as the VCA exhibit at the Musée des arts Décoratifs (part of the Louvre), and there was at that time a limited edition raspberry pink/PG  Sevres pendant as well... How do I wish I'd bought it! They have not made that raspberry pink pendant since the limited edition sold out, and I do not anticipate that they would make it available again for that reason. The other limited-edition items sold that year were a 20 motif in the raspberry pink and pink gold, a 20 motif in the cobalt blue with white gold, a single motif blue/WG, and there may have also been a bracelet but I am not sure of that. I don't believe so. Sbelle may know; I believe she purchased the 20 motif blue/WG necklace, which is stunning.

At this time, cobalt blue and raspberry pink are the only two porcelain colors VCA has ever made. I do not believe that they are anticipating releasing any other colors at this time, but you never know!

It is true that you can only purchase the Sevres pendant at the Place Vendome boutique. IMHO, compared to my lapis, the blue is brighter and more vibrant. When worn against black it looks cobalt; when worn against white it appears to be navy. I love mine and get much more wear out of it than I anticipated. It is simply wonderful!


----------



## HeidiDavis

hopingoneday said:


> I am so sorry dear, somehow I missed this. I wish I had answers for all your questions, but unfortunately I only know a little. My SA told me that the pendant is not a permanent part of the collection, but she was not sure for how much longer it would be available. She advised to buy it now if I was interested in it, because although it is not a numbered limited addition, it is also not a part of the permanent collection  it is considered a special item and will ultimately be discontinued (she thinks!). It was first released at the same time as the VCA exhibit at the Musée des arts Décoratifs (part of the Louvre), and there was at that time a limited edition raspberry pink/PG  Sevres pendant as well... How do I wish I'd bought it! They have not made that raspberry pink pendant since the limited edition sold out, and I do not anticipate that they would make it available again for that reason. The other limited-edition items sold that year were a 20 motif in the raspberry pink and pink gold, a 20 motif in the cobalt blue with white gold, a single motif blue/WG, and there may have also been a bracelet but I am not sure of that. I don't believe so. Sbelle may know; I believe she purchased the 20 motif blue/WG necklace, which is stunning.
> 
> At this time, cobalt blue and raspberry pink are the only two porcelain colors VCA has ever made. I do not believe that they are anticipating releasing any other colors at this time, but you never know!
> 
> It is true that you can only purchase the Sevres pendant at the Place Vendome boutique. IMHO, compared to my lapis, the blue is brighter and more vibrant. When worn against black it looks cobalt; when worn against white it appears to be navy. I love mine and get much more wear out of it than I anticipated. It is simply wonderful!


 Thank you so very much, hopingoneday!  You are such a wealth of information!  You answered all of my questions perfectly.  Thank you for taking the time to do that for me.


----------



## bags to die for

The Sevres porcelain did come in a 5 motif bracelet.

There is also the 2015 Christmas pendant that will be coming in a pale pink.


----------



## Notorious Pink

bags to die for said:


> The Sevres porcelain did come in a 5 motif bracelet.
> 
> There is also the 2015 Christmas pendant that will be coming in a pale pink.




I was looking through the old original VCA thread and one of our members accidentally bought the 10 motif and 5 motif raspberry/pink gold. She had thought it was carnelian! What a fabulous error!


----------



## purseinsanity

BBC said:


> I was looking through the old original VCA thread and one of our members accidentally bought the 10 motif and 5 motif raspberry/pink gold. She had thought it was carnelian! What a fabulous error!



I'd love to have made that mistake!


----------



## purseinsanity

hopingoneday said:


> I am so sorry dear, somehow I missed this. I wish I had answers for all your questions, but unfortunately I only know a little. My SA told me that the pendant is not a permanent part of the collection, but she was not sure for how much longer it would be available. She advised to buy it now if I was interested in it, because although it is not a numbered limited addition, it is also not a part of the permanent collection  it is considered a special item and will ultimately be discontinued (she thinks!). It was first released at the same time as the VCA exhibit at the Musée des arts Décoratifs (part of the Louvre), and there was at that time a limited edition raspberry pink/PG  Sevres pendant as well... How do I wish I'd bought it! They have not made that raspberry pink pendant since the limited edition sold out, and I do not anticipate that they would make it available again for that reason. The other limited-edition items sold that year were a 20 motif in the raspberry pink and pink gold, a 20 motif in the cobalt blue with white gold, a single motif blue/WG, and there may have also been a bracelet but I am not sure of that. I don't believe so. Sbelle may know; I believe she purchased the 20 motif blue/WG necklace, which is stunning.
> 
> At this time, cobalt blue and raspberry pink are the only two porcelain colors VCA has ever made. I do not believe that they are anticipating releasing any other colors at this time, but you never know!
> 
> It is true that you can only purchase the Sevres pendant at the Place Vendome boutique. IMHO, compared to my lapis, the blue is brighter and more vibrant. When worn against black it looks cobalt; when worn against white it appears to be navy. I love mine and get much more wear out of it than I anticipated. It is simply wonderful!





HeidiDavis said:


> Hopingoneday, I was wondering if you could tell me more about the Sevres pendant that is exclusive to Place Vendome in Paris. Please forgive my ignorance, but I couldn't find any info online.  Is the pendant always blue, or do they change the color periodically? Is this a limited time release, or do they always have something exclusive at that location?  Is it true that you can only purchase the pendant in person at the boutique?  I find the whole idea of a VCA Paris-exclusive so appealing (and a fabulous idea for a special trip souvenir!), but I don't know much about it.  Any info would be appreciated! Thanks!



OMG hopingoneday you know so much!!  

HeidiDavis my favorite color is blue and when they came out with the blue sevres, I almost had a cow!  I bought both the 20 motif and the single pendant and I adore both of them!  I highly recommend them, especially if you're a blue lover!  I've posted pictures of both somewhere in here!


----------



## cherishlee

I wish they produce these again.


----------



## purseinsanity

Found my picture!  It has both the pendant and the 20 motif Sèvres/Diamond pavé.


----------



## HeidiDavis

purseinsanity said:


> Found my picture!  It has both the pendant and the 20 motif Sèvres/Diamond pavé.


 These pieces are _BEYOND_!!!  Love them!!!!!


----------



## Harpertoo

purseinsanity said:


> Found my picture!  It has both the pendant and the 20 motif Sèvres/Diamond pavé.




stunning!
I never made it to VCA on my Paris visit last week - distracted by H.
I'll have to stop by in the Fall. The blue appears to have some lovely mottled variations.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## leechiyong

purseinsanity said:


> Found my picture!  It has both the pendant and the 20 motif Sèvres/Diamond pavé.


Jaw-dropping, beautiful pic!  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## purseinsanity

HeidiDavis said:


> These pieces are _BEYOND_!!!  Love them!!!!!





Harpertoo said:


> stunning!
> I never made it to VCA on my Paris visit last week - distracted by H.
> I'll have to stop by in the Fall. The blue appears to have some lovely mottled variations.
> 
> Thanks for posting.





leechiyong said:


> Jaw-dropping, beautiful pic!  Thank you for sharing.



Thank you all very much!!


----------



## Junior Mints

Is there just the sevres porcelain 20 motif necklace? Ie. Without the diamonds? Also if anyone has van cleef sales assistants email, please PM me. I think I met Marion on my last visit but I can't find her business card. Thank you!!!


----------



## sbelle

HeidiDavis said:


> These pieces are _BEYOND_!!!  Love them!!!!!


I bought a 20 motif blue porcelain necklace in Paris in Fall of 2012 , but it was a Paris only limited edition of 50 pieces.  I think after those were sold it was not made again.


----------



## b_lux_fashion

Does anyone know if you can call the boutique and order over phone, or email or anything & have it shipped out of the country?


----------



## halliehallie

If I go to Paris now, will I be able to purchase the blue?? I'm so obsessed with it!


----------



## periogirl28

halliehallie said:


> If I go to Paris now, will I be able to purchase the blue?? I'm so obsessed with it!



Yes I think so. I saw both single motif and the 20 motif necklaces in early October.


----------



## halliehallie

periogirl28 said:


> Yes I think so. I saw both single motif and the 20 motif necklaces in early October.




Thank you! How exciting. Does anyone know the prices?


----------



## Sparkledolll

b_lux_fashion said:


> Does anyone know if you can call the boutique and order over phone, or email or anything & have it shipped out of the country?




They don't ship, I've tried and I've shopped there before. All they would do is take payment and reserve the item but you have to pick it up in person!


----------



## NewBe

periogirl28 said:


> Yes I think so. I saw both single motif and the 20 motif necklaces in early October.



Was the 20 motif necklace just navy or it is it alternating navy and diamond?  Thanks.


----------



## periogirl28

NewBe said:


> Was the 20 motif necklace just navy or it is it alternating navy and diamond?  Thanks.



Alternating Blue porcelain with diamond pave motifs.


----------



## NewBe

periogirl28 said:


> Alternating Blue porcelain with diamond pave motifs.



Thank you so much.


----------



## halliehallie

My neighbor is in the jewelry industry and he said that if I pay $5k more, I can get the blue porcelain necklace from Paris. I want the single motif and the one with diamonds with blue porcelain!! Should I do it? x


----------



## halliehallie

Just some news. My SA says two new blue porcelain pieces will be coming out soon.


----------



## xianni

halliehallie said:


> Just some news. My SA says two new blue porcelain pieces will be coming out soon.


Do you know when and where? Is it limited pieces only in some stores? Thanks.


----------



## halliehallie

xianni said:


> Do you know when and where? Is it limited pieces only in some stores? Thanks.




It will be released this Monday on the 7th of Dec only in Paris, Vendome. Super exciting!


----------



## xianni

Thank you! I'm in USA. So hope there will be pics coming into the forum.


----------



## halliehallie

xianni said:


> Thank you! I'm in USA. So hope there will be pics coming into the forum.




I will be purchasing them, so will post pics soon!


----------



## xianni

Thank you so much!


----------



## chaneljewel

halliehallie said:


> Just some news. My SA says two new blue porcelain pieces will be coming out soon.



Why can't the US get these?!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

chaneljewel said:


> Why can't the US get these?!



I believe because they are special, exclusive to the Palace Vendome pieces.


----------



## halliehallie

texasgirliegirl said:


> I believe because they are special, exclusive to the Palace Vendome pieces.




They will have a bracelet and earrings in blue porcelain and diamonds.


----------



## chaneljewel

If only I were in Paris!   Please share pics of the beauties!   I love blue!


----------



## NewBe

halliehallie said:


> They will have a bracelet and earrings in blue porcelain and diamonds.



Would you happen to know the price of these 2 items?  Thanks


----------



## Zais5

Earings - 6800, bracelet - 11320


----------



## halliehallie

Zais5 said:


> Earings - 6800, bracelet - 11320




That is the wrong price. It is 16800 Euros for the earrings and 13200 Euros for the bracelet.


----------



## Zais5

halliehallie said:


> That is the wrong price. It is 16800 Euros for the earrings and 13200 Euros for the bracelet.


It's a price from my SA and from official catalogue with pictures of it)


----------



## chaneljewel

Zais5 said:


> It's a price from my SA and from official catalogue with pictures of it)



Beautiful!


----------



## kimber418

Zais5 said:


> It's a price from my SA and from official catalogue with pictures of it)


I would do anything to fly to Paris right now for these pieces!  I wonder if they are doing 
any 10 or 20 motifs?   Please post pictures when you purchase these!


----------



## Zais5

kimber418 said:


> I would do anything to fly to Paris right now for these pieces!  I wonder if they are doing
> any 10 or 20 motifs?   Please post pictures when you purchase these!


Sorry, but I am not going to buy it. I've just interested in prices and pictures. I have such pendant from the last year collection, and there was sautoir 20 motifs (if I am not mistaken, the price was over 50K)


----------



## halliehallie

Zais5 said:


> It's a price from my SA and from official catalogue with pictures of it)




I know, but that was the wrong price. I just purchased them for the prices I stated above.


----------



## halliehallie

Here are some pictures of my latest purchase!!


----------



## NewBe

halliehallie said:


> Here are some pictures of my latest purchase!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3214318
> View attachment 3214319



Beautiful!  I wanna see your mod pic please!
Do you know how the blue compares to the Lapis blue that they had in the past?  Is the porcelain blue you got darker?  
Also, how much are the 20 motifs necklace and pendant now?
Thanks


----------



## Tulip2

halliehallie said:


> Here are some pictures of my latest purchase!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3214318
> View attachment 3214319



Oh wow, these are both fantastic!  Big congrats on your new lovelies!  Thanks so much for posting the pics.  This is the closest I'll ever get to them.  :giggles:


----------



## koeeeee

halliehallie said:


> Here are some pictures of my latest purchase!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3214318
> View attachment 3214319



Beautiful! Did you get everything in the collection?


----------



## halliehallie

NewBe said:


> Beautiful!  I wanna see your mod pic please!
> Do you know how the blue compares to the Lapis blue that they had in the past?  Is the porcelain blue you got darker?
> Also, how much are the 20 motifs necklace and pendant now?
> Thanks




Not sure about the Lapis blue. I recently became obsessed with VCA! The one I got is more of a navy blue. It's a nice shade. The 20 motif one was around 54-55k? Not sure exactly. Around there.


----------



## halliehallie

Tulip2 said:


> Oh wow, these are both fantastic!  Big congrats on your new lovelies!  Thanks so much for posting the pics.  This is the closest I'll ever get to them.  :giggles:




Thank you! I didn't think that I would get them either, but just couldn't resist the FORCE!


----------



## halliehallie

koeeeee said:


> Beautiful! Did you get everything in the collection?




I did!! I kept day dreaming about them for weeks, and when I went to buy the necklace and pendant the bracelet and earrings became available too.


----------



## koeeeee

halliehallie said:


> I did!! I kept day dreaming about them for weeks, and when I went to buy the necklace and pendant the bracelet and earrings became available too.



Gorgeous! I have the pendant and wear it everyday. Love it. Tempted to get the bracelet but just bought turquoise 20 motif. Should be on ban island!


----------



## Notorious Pink

halliehallie said:


> Here are some pictures of my latest purchase!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3214318
> View attachment 3214319




OMG. [emoji7][emoji15][emoji44]
OMG. 
OMG.
OMG.

I don't think I will be able to post anymore, because I just DIED when I saw this. 

There are no words for how AMAAAAAAZING this is, and I can't type anyway because I saw this and died.

(congratulations!!!!!)
(The only thing that might revive me is some modeling shots!!!)


----------



## PennyD2911

halliehallie said:


> Here are some pictures of my latest purchase!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3214318
> View attachment 3214319




Congrats! Those are gorgeous!


----------



## Sparkledolll

halliehallie said:


> Here are some pictures of my latest purchase!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3214318
> View attachment 3214319




Gorgeous! Please do some modelling shots [emoji1]


----------



## Sparkledolll

NewBe said:


> Beautiful!  I wanna see your mod pic please!
> Do you know how the blue compares to the Lapis blue that they had in the past?  Is the porcelain blue you got darker?
> Also, how much are the 20 motifs necklace and pendant now?
> Thanks




The pendant is 3600. I tried it on 3 days ago and it's very pretty but I chose the holiday pendant instead. Just couldn't resist that pink shade! [emoji1]


----------



## Tulip2

Natalie j said:


> The pendant is 3600. I tried it on 3 days ago and it's very pretty but I chose the holiday pendant instead. Just couldn't resist that pink shade! [emoji1]



Oh big congrats on getting the Pink Holiday pendant.  I saw it and should have gotten it, but I was just too new to VCA to know any better...


----------



## NewBe

Natalie j said:


> The pendant is 3600. I tried it on 3 days ago and it's very pretty but I chose the holiday pendant instead. Just couldn't resist that pink shade! [emoji1]



Thanks.
I totally agree.  That pink holiday pendant is irresitable


----------



## MYH

Hi everyone. Thank you for your photos of the blue porcelain pieces. I decided to take the plunge last week on the pendant while in Paris. Here is a mod pic I took with a Hermes coup de fouet scarf and alone with a v-neck sweater. Also a fun pic with some Hermes accessories and SLG. The calvi is blue electric.


----------



## MYH

Does anyone who owns the blue porcelain pieces happen to know what is the best way to clean the porcelain? Can we use dish soap and water? Or only the VCA cloth? I have found that the blue porcelain shows fingerprints quite easily and want to know the best way to clean it.  I forgot to ask when I purchased mine.


----------



## 00sara00

MYH said:


> Hi everyone. Thank you for your photos of the blue porcelain pieces. I decided to take the plunge last week on the pendant while in Paris. Here is a mod pic I took with a Hermes coup de fouet scarf and alone with a v-neck sweater. Also a fun pic with some Hermes accessories and SLG. The calvi is blue electric.
> View attachment 3328560
> 
> View attachment 3328561
> 
> View attachment 3328562




Thank you for sharing MYH! Really appreciate it.

Does it look very dark like this in real? It looks like black instead of blue


----------



## PennyD2911

MYH said:


> Hi everyone. Thank you for your photos of the blue porcelain pieces. I decided to take the plunge last week on the pendant while in Paris. Here is a mod pic I took with a Hermes coup de fouet scarf and alone with a v-neck sweater. Also a fun pic with some Hermes accessories and SLG. The calvi is blue electric.
> View attachment 3328560
> 
> View attachment 3328561
> 
> View attachment 3328562




Beautiful, congrats!


----------



## hopingoneday

Halliehallie, MYH-- gorgeous!!! Congratulations on your new purchases and wear them in good health!


----------



## hopingoneday

MYH said:


> Does anyone who owns the blue porcelain pieces happen to know what is the best way to clean the porcelain? Can we use dish soap and water? Or only the VCA cloth? I have found that the blue porcelain shows fingerprints quite easily and want to know the best way to clean it.  I forgot to ask when I purchased mine.




I just use a soft cloth.


----------



## MyDogTink

MYH said:


> Hi everyone. Thank you for your photos of the blue porcelain pieces. I decided to take the plunge last week on the pendant while in Paris. Here is a mod pic I took with a Hermes coup de fouet scarf and alone with a v-neck sweater. Also a fun pic with some Hermes accessories and SLG. The calvi is blue electric.
> View attachment 3328560
> 
> View attachment 3328561
> 
> View attachment 3328562




That's beautiful. I love how you styled it.


----------



## HeidiDavis

MYH said:


> Hi everyone. Thank you for your photos of the blue porcelain pieces. I decided to take the plunge last week on the pendant while in Paris. Here is a mod pic I took with a Hermes coup de fouet scarf and alone with a v-neck sweater. Also a fun pic with some Hermes accessories and SLG. The calvi is blue electric.
> View attachment 3328560
> 
> View attachment 3328561
> 
> View attachment 3328562




These pics are just gorgeous! They look like they are right out of a VCA catalogue!!!!  


Is the pendant the exact same size as the regular Vintage Alhambra single-motif pendant?  It looks like it might be slightly bigger.  Then again, my eyes could be playing tricks on me because they are so dazzled!  I need this pendant in my life.  I guess I need to plan a trip to Paris! Lol.


----------



## LT bag lady

MYH said:


> Hi everyone. Thank you for your photos of the blue porcelain pieces. I decided to take the plunge last week on the pendant while in Paris. Here is a mod pic I took with a Hermes coup de fouet scarf and alone with a v-neck sweater. Also a fun pic with some Hermes accessories and SLG. The calvi is blue electric.
> View attachment 3328560
> 
> View attachment 3328561
> 
> View attachment 3328562




Love how you wore this!  I always feel I have to decide between a pendant or a scarf; wearing the scarf this way, both can be worn.  Beautiful pendant.  The Porcelain from Paris is beautiful and special.


----------



## hopingoneday

For those who have asked for a comparison between the porcelain color and lapis, I have been trying to take good pictures for a few days but it is virtually impossible to photograph and capture the color correctly. If you photograph either piece against a white background, the blue looks almost black And if you photograph it against a dark background, they both come out brighter than they actually appear in real life. This is as close as I could come at capturing the difference in the shades between the two, but they both appear brighter here than they are in real life. Because the porcelain has such a glossy finish, it definitely reflects more light than the Lapis and appears more vibrant, almost was a purple undertone to the blue. To my eye, it looks like a cross between ultramarine/cobalt and navy, whereas the lapis just appears like a regular Navy in natural light. As you can see, the single pendant is also a bit bigger then the vintage size. It is definitely eye-catching.
Photo to come


----------



## hopingoneday




----------



## MYH

hopingoneday said:


> View attachment 3328730


Wow, thank you for taking the time to post the photo! It's also interesting to see the different clover shapes between the two.


----------



## MYH

PennyD2911 said:


> Beautiful, congrats!


Thank you!


hopingoneday said:


> Halliehallie, MYH-- gorgeous!!! Congratulations on your new purchases and wear them in good health!


Merci! 


hopingoneday said:


> I just use a soft cloth.


Ok, I have a call into the Van cleef workshop in any NY too and will let everyone know if I hear back. 


MyDogTink said:


> That's beautiful. I love how you styled it.


Thank you! I love my scarves too so had to figure out a way to wear both. 



HeidiDavis said:


> These pics are just gorgeous! They look like they are right out of a VCA catalogue!!!!
> 
> 
> Is the pendant the exact same size as the regular Vintage Alhambra single-motif pendant?  It looks like it might be slightly bigger.  Then again, my eyes could be playing tricks on me because they are so dazzled!  I need this pendant in my life.  I guess I need to plan a trip to Paris! Lol.


You are too kind with your compliment. The pendant is actually larger than the dint age size but not as large as the long magic pendants. 


LT bag lady said:


> Love how you wore this!  I always feel I have to decide between a pendant or a scarf; wearing the scarf this way, both can be worn.  Beautiful pendant.  The Porcelain from Paris is beautiful and special.


Thank you! I hope I gave you a new idea.


----------



## MYH

00sara00 said:


> Thank you for sharing MYH! Really appreciate it.
> 
> Does it look very dark like this in real? It looks like black instead of blue



It really depends on if you are indoors or outdoors and if the sun is shining. The photos were taken indoors. Let me find a photo taken with the sun shining on it so you can see the difference.


----------



## MYH

MYH said:


> It really depends on if you are indoors or outdoors and if the sun is shining. The photos were taken indoors. Let me find a photo taken with the sun shining on it so you can see the difference.




This photo is taken indoors next to the window.


----------



## NewBe

MYH said:


> Hi everyone. Thank you for your photos of the blue porcelain pieces. I decided to take the plunge last week on the pendant while in Paris. Here is a mod pic I took with a Hermes coup de fouet scarf and alone with a v-neck sweater. Also a fun pic with some Hermes accessories and SLG. The calvi is blue electric.
> View attachment 3328560
> 
> View attachment 3328561
> 
> View attachment 3328562



BEAUTIFUL!!!
May I ask what color is your H bracelet?  Would you say the blue porcelain is closer to H's blue electric or blue sapphire?
TIA


----------



## NewBe

hopingoneday said:


> View attachment 3328730



Thank you so so much for the comparison pic.  I LOVE the blue.


----------



## MYH

NewBe said:


> BEAUTIFUL!!!
> May I ask what color is your H bracelet?  Would you say the blue porcelain is closer to H's blue electric or blue sapphire?
> TIA


I'm sorry but I can't remember! I think there is only one blue clic clac color with a white H clasp. It is that one. Maybe blue indigo? In the light, it's closer to blue electric. In the dark, blue sapphire. HTH


----------



## hopingoneday

MYH, I'm laughing at how unobservant I am...  I even never noticed the difference in the shape itself until you pointed it out!  The lapis is an older necklace - I think it is from 1993 -- and the porcelain I bought last year.  VCA does make little tweaks to the Alhambra design every so often: I know that the very first piece I bought, a 10-motif YG alhambra, is a bit different in both size and shape from the 10 motifs that are made today.  How funny. I wonder what drives these changes?  Anyway, thank you for teaching me something about my own jewelry, LOL!


----------



## hopingoneday

MYH by the way just checked out your Etsy shop - BEAUTIFUL bag charms!


----------



## Notorious Pink

MYH said:


> Hi everyone. Thank you for your photos of the blue porcelain pieces. I decided to take the plunge last week on the pendant while in Paris. Here is a mod pic I took with a Hermes coup de fouet scarf and alone with a v-neck sweater. Also a fun pic with some Hermes accessories and SLG. The calvi is blue electric.
> View attachment 3328560
> 
> View attachment 3328561
> 
> View attachment 3328562




Absolutely gorgeous and I love how you styled it! I am always trying to find ways to wear a necklace with a scarf, it's easier for me with the GM sizes but will have to try this.


----------



## Notorious Pink

MYH said:


> This photo is taken indoors next to the window.
> View attachment 3328733




Ahhh....stunning!


----------



## MYH

hopingoneday said:


> MYH, I'm laughing at how unobservant I am...  I even never noticed the difference in the shape itself until you pointed it out!  The lapis is an older necklace - I think it is from 1993 -- and the porcelain I bought last year.  VCA does make little tweaks to the Alhambra design every so often: I know that the very first piece I bought, a 10-motif YG alhambra, is a bit different in both size and shape from the 10 motifs that are made today.  How funny. I wonder what drives these changes?  Anyway, thank you for teaching me something about my own jewelry, LOL!


LOL! Yes, I have seen tweaks to the shape in older necklaces and newer ones. I believe there was even a tweak in between your lapis and now porcelain. But how wonderful you have been collecting for such a long time.  I think my first VCA piece is from 2006. And the clovers from that year look the same as now. 



hopingoneday said:


> MYH by the way just checked out your Etsy shop - BEAUTIFUL bag charms!


Awww...thank you.  It's a fun hobby for me.  I have a lot of creative energy that has to come out in some way. 



BBC said:


> Absolutely gorgeous and I love how you styled it! I am always trying to find ways to wear a necklace with a scarf, it's easier for me with the GM sizes but will have to try this.


BBC - I have a lot of other ideas! Maybe we should start a thread of Show us how you wear your VCA necklace with a scarf?


BBC said:


> Ahhh....stunning!


----------



## Notorious Pink

MYH said:


> BBC - I have a lot of other ideas! Maybe we should start a thread of Show us how you wear your VCA necklace with a scarf?




Absolutely - I'm in! [emoji106]&#127996;


----------



## sbelle

MYH said:


> Does anyone who owns the blue porcelain pieces happen to know what is the best way to clean the porcelain? Can we use dish soap and water? Or only the VCA cloth? I have found that the blue porcelain shows fingerprints quite easily and want to know the best way to clean it.  I forgot to ask when I purchased mine.



I have a 20 motif from the first blue porcelain release and have been amazed how much it does show fingerprints.  



hopingoneday said:


> I just use a soft cloth.



Me too.


----------



## Notorious Pink

sbelle said:


> I have a 20 motif from the first blue porcelain release and have been amazed how much it does show fingerprints.




The first piece I owned was MOP and it shows nothing....I almost never cleaned it. Carnelian - wow, it shows everything, I wipe it with the VCA cloth almost every time I wear it!


----------



## MYH

sbelle said:


> I have a 20 motif from the first blue porcelain release and have been amazed how much it does show fingerprints.
> 
> Me too.





BBC said:


> The first piece I owned was MOP and it shows nothing....I almost never cleaned it. Carnelian - wow, it shows everything, I wipe it with the VCA cloth almost every time I wear it!



I'm worried if I use a soft cloth, I'm just smearing the grease from my fingerprints around?  Or do you think the black van cleef cloth actually picks up the oil from our fingerprints?


----------



## NewBe

MYH said:


> I'm sorry but I can't remember! I think there is only one blue clic clac color with a white H clasp. It is that one. Maybe blue indigo? In the light, it's closer to blue electric. In the dark, blue sapphire. HTH



Thanks so much.  Am I correct that the blue porcelain is not as dark the recent bleu nuit?  Sorry to have so many question. Thanks again.


----------



## Notorious Pink

MYH said:


> I'm worried if I use a soft cloth, I'm just smearing the grease from my fingerprints around?  Or do you think the black van cleef cloth actually picks up the oil from our fingerprints?




You may be right, but at least it looks better after I do it!


----------



## halliehallie

Here is a comparison pic of the blue porcelain pendant with the magic onyx in white gold from New York. I took the pic indoors next to the window. Hope this helps someone!


----------



## klynneann

halliehallie said:


> View attachment 3329370
> 
> 
> Here is a comparison pic of the blue porcelain pendant with the magic onyx in white gold from New York. I took the pic indoors next to the window. Hope this helps someone!



ugh, I'm dying!  That WG Magic onyx...    The blue pendant is gorgeous too.


----------



## Monaliceke

MYH said:


> Hi everyone. Thank you for your photos of the blue porcelain pieces. I decided to take the plunge last week on the pendant while in Paris. Here is a mod pic I took with a Hermes coup de fouet scarf and alone with a v-neck sweater. Also a fun pic with some Hermes accessories and SLG. The calvi is blue electric.
> View attachment 3328560
> 
> View attachment 3328561
> 
> View attachment 3328562




Congrats!  It looks lovely on you.


----------



## Monaliceke

Here's a picture of me wearing my blue sevres magic pendant in the car.  Hope this helps.


----------



## halliehallie

klynneann said:


> ugh, I'm dying!  That WG Magic onyx...    The blue pendant is gorgeous too.




Thank you. It's quite stunning IRL!


----------



## PennyD2911

luxemadam said:


> Here's a picture of me wearing my blue sevres magic pendant in the car.  Hope this helps.




Very pretty!


----------



## PennyD2911

halliehallie said:


> View attachment 3329370
> 
> 
> Here is a comparison pic of the blue porcelain pendant with the magic onyx in white gold from New York. I took the pic indoors next to the window. Hope this helps someone!




Great comp pic!


----------



## klynneann

luxemadam said:


> Here's a picture of me wearing my blue sevres magic pendant in the car.  Hope this helps.



This is lovely!


----------



## birkin10600

halliehallie said:


> View attachment 3329370
> 
> 
> Here is a comparison pic of the blue porcelain pendant with the magic onyx in white gold from New York. I took the pic indoors next to the window. Hope this helps someone!



I love both! STUNNING pieces. :thumbup:


----------



## pazt

MYH - your charms are too cute!!!


----------



## MYH

pazt said:


> MYH - your charms are too cute!!!




Pazt- thank you for the kind compliment about my charms!! I started making them as a hobby for me and my friends and it just grew from there. I'm thrilled you think they are cute.


----------



## pazt

MYH said:


> Pazt- thank you for the kind compliment about my charms!! I started making them as a hobby for me and my friends and it just grew from there. I'm thrilled you think they are cute.



Need to order more next time. They're adorable! 

And your VCA collection is TDF!


----------



## halliehallie

birkin10600 said:


> I love both! STUNNING pieces. :thumbup:




Thank you. I love them!!


----------



## PennyD2911

MYH said:


> Pazt- thank you for the kind compliment about my charms!! I started making them as a hobby for me and my friends and it just grew from there. I'm thrilled you think they are cute.




Yes they are! Love the pink sheep [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## ShoooSh

pix taken during our last visit to Place Vendôm


----------



## NewBe

halliehallie said:


> View attachment 3329370
> 
> 
> Here is a comparison pic of the blue porcelain pendant with the magic onyx in white gold from New York. I took the pic indoors next to the window. Hope this helps someone!




hello there, 
i'm trying to get a better idea on the sizes of the clovers on the blue porcelain pendant and NYC magic onyx in white gold pendent.  
Is the size of the Vendome blue porcelain pendant's clover the same size as the medium clover in its magic bracelet (i.e. the size of the white and grey mop clover in the yellow gold chain magic bracelet)?   
And is the size of the NYC magic onyx clover the same size as the large white clover (the dangling one) in the magic bracelet?
TIA =)


----------



## sjunky13

can anyone please tell me how much the bracelet is? Alternating diamonds? TY


----------



## purseinsanity

MYH said:


> Hi everyone. Thank you for your photos of the blue porcelain pieces. I decided to take the plunge last week on the pendant while in Paris. Here is a mod pic I took with a Hermes coup de fouet scarf and alone with a v-neck sweater. Also a fun pic with some Hermes accessories and SLG. The calvi is blue electric.
> View attachment 3328560
> 
> View attachment 3328561
> 
> View attachment 3328562



Love it on you!


----------



## purseinsanity

HeidiDavis said:


> These pics are just gorgeous! They look like they are right out of a VCA catalogue!!!!
> 
> 
> Is the pendant the exact same size as the regular Vintage Alhambra single-motif pendant?  It looks like it might be slightly bigger.  Then again, my eyes could be playing tricks on me because they are so dazzled!  I need this pendant in my life.  I guess I need to plan a trip to Paris! Lol.



It's sized in between Vintage and Magic.


----------



## purseinsanity

hopingoneday said:


> View attachment 3328730



OMG!  Blue heaven!


----------



## purseinsanity

pazt said:


> MYH - your charms are too cute!!!



Ditto!!!  Love them!


----------



## purseinsanity

sjunky13 said:


> can anyone please tell me how much the bracelet is? Alternating diamonds? TY



I believe it was 16000+ euros


----------



## sjunky13

purseinsanity said:


> I believe it was 16000+ euros




 TY doll! BOO! That makes it over 18k! LOL. I was thinking about 12k.

Gorgeous piece., we need onyx and diamond, mop, etc..


----------



## halliehallie

NewBe said:


> hello there,
> 
> i'm trying to get a better idea on the sizes of the clovers on the blue porcelain pendant and NYC magic onyx in white gold pendent.
> 
> Is the size of the Vendome blue porcelain pendant's clover the same size as the medium clover in its magic bracelet (i.e. the size of the white and grey mop clover in the yellow gold chain magic bracelet)?
> 
> And is the size of the NYC magic onyx clover the same size as the large white clover (the dangling one) in the magic bracelet?
> 
> TIA =)




The blue porcelain is bigger than a vintage but smaller than a magic.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I'm starting to really love that blue sevres porcelain pendant...


----------



## HeidiDavis

texasgirliegirl said:


> I'm starting to really love that blue sevres porcelain pendant...


 


Me too!  There's something about it that just calls to me!  I'm not sure any other color of the Sevres porcelain would have that effect on me! Lol.


----------



## NewBe

sjunky13 said:


> can anyone please tell me how much the bracelet is? Alternating diamonds? TY



Someone mentioned on p4 of this thread "It is 16800 Euros for the earrings and 13200 Euros for the bracelet.".  I think that's what my SA told me a few months back, don't quite remember. Sorry.


----------



## NewBe

HeidiDavis said:


> Me too!  There's something about it that just calls to me!  I'm not sure any other color of the Sevres porcelain would have that effect on me! Lol.



+1. The more I look at these pics, the prettier I feel compared to lapis.  Now, I'm starting to understand how hopingoneday feels about her bleu sevres.  I was all over lapis at one point.   So happy to see the comparison pic.


----------



## NewBe

halliehallie said:


> The blue porcelain is bigger than a vintage but smaller than a magic.



Thanks so much.


----------



## Notorious Pink

purseinsanity said:


> I believe it was 16000+ euros







sjunky13 said:


> TY doll! BOO! That makes it over 18k! LOL. I was thinking about 12k.
> 
> Gorgeous piece., we need onyx and diamond, mop, etc..







NewBe said:


> Someone mentioned on p4 of this thread "It is 16800 Euros for the earrings and 13200 Euros for the bracelet.".  I think that's what my SA told me a few months back, don't quite remember. Sorry.




Heh heh, if you zoom in on the tag attached to the bracelet, you can see it says
 "EUR        13 200,00" [emoji6]

Sweet earrings say 2 000,00
Lucky bracelet is 4 450,00


----------



## purseinsanity

BBC said:


> Heh heh, if you zoom in on the tag attached to the bracelet, you can see it says
> "EUR        13 200,00" [emoji6]
> 
> Sweet earrings say 2 000,00
> Lucky bracelet is 4 450,00



Sorry!  I stand corrected &#128584;&#128584;


----------



## sjunky13

BBC said:


> Heh heh, if you zoom in on the tag attached to the bracelet, you can see it says
> "EUR        13 200,00" [emoji6]
> 
> Sweet earrings say 2 000,00
> Lucky bracelet is 4 450,00



 TY 

I am speaking with someone in Paris and it is 13000 euros.


----------



## Notorious Pink

purseinsanity said:


> Sorry!  I stand corrected [emoji85][emoji85]




The first thing I did when I saw the pic was zoom in on the tags. [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## MyDogTink

halliehallie said:


> The blue porcelain is bigger than a vintage but smaller than a magic.




That's the perfect size in my opinion.


----------



## purseinsanity

BBC said:


> The first thing I did when I saw the pic was zoom in on the tags. [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]



 I tried to, but I was on my iPhone 5 and couldn't zoom in any more!


----------



## Notorious Pink

The rare advantage of being stuck in bed (yuck) is that I'm living with my iPad. [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]


----------



## MyDogTink

purseinsanity said:


> OMG!  Blue heaven!




Your comment made me chuckle and smile. You are so right!


----------



## Notorious Pink

I am kind of obsessing over these pieces. Are the prices discussed above still accurate? We have:

Earrings:  16,800
Bracelet:  13,200
Pendant:  3,600
20 motif: about  55,000 (?)
Is there a 10 motif?


----------



## klynneann

BBC said:


> I am kind of obsessing over these pieces. Are the prices discussed above still accurate? We have:
> 
> Earrings:  16,800
> Bracelet:  13,200
> Pendant:  3,600
> 20 motif: about  55,000 (?)
> Is there a 10 motif?



I know the pendant price is correct as of mid-April. But I guess there was the May 1 price increase...


----------



## Notorious Pink

klynneann said:


> I know the pendant price is correct as of mid-April. But I guess there was the May 1 price increase...




Exactly...I can't obsess properly if I don't know the current price!


----------



## hopingoneday

BBC said:


> I am kind of obsessing over these pieces. Are the prices discussed above still accurate? We have:
> 
> Earrings:  16,800
> Bracelet:  13,200
> Pendant:  3,600
> 20 motif: about  55,000 (?)
> Is there a 10 motif?




BBC, when I was there and bought a pendant last summer there were  several bracelet options. These were the prices at the time :  

3 porcelain, 2 gold (that is, alternating):  5,100eu
5 porcelain:  5,500eu
3 porcelain, 2 gold/diamond:  12,200 eu

HTH!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

hopingoneday said:


> BBC, when I was there and bought a pendant last summer there were  several bracelet options. These were the prices at the time :
> 
> 3 porcelain, 2 gold (that is, alternating):  5,100eu
> 5 porcelain:  5,500eu
> 3 porcelain, 2 gold/diamond:  12,200 eu
> 
> HTH!!




Oooh, [emoji92]thank you[emoji92]!!!! I didn't know there were options! [emoji170]


----------



## hopingoneday

BBC said:


> Oooh, [emoji92]thank you[emoji92]!!!! I didn't know there were options! [emoji170]




It is fun to think about the different possibilities, isn't it?


----------



## Notorious Pink

hopingoneday said:


> It is fun to think about the different possibilities, isn't it?




Absolutely, hoping! I DO think we need a complete list....possibly with pictures!

Earrings (2 porcelain, 1 diamond each x2):  16,800
Bracelet (3 porcelain, 2 diamond):  13,200
Bracelet (5 porcelain):  5,500+
Bracelet (3 porcelain, 2 gold):  5,100 +
Pendant (1 porcelain):  3,600
10 motif
20 motif (10 porcelain, 10 diamond): about  55,000 +


----------



## NewBe

BBC said:


> Absolutely, hoping! I DO think we need a complete list....possibly with pictures!
> 
> Earrings (2 porcelain, 1 diamond each x2):  16,800
> Bracelet (3 porcelain, 2 diamond):  13,200
> Bracelet (5 porcelain):  5,500+
> Bracelet (3 porcelain, 2 gold):  5,100 +
> Pendant (1 porcelain):  3,600
> 10 motif
> 20 motif (10 porcelain, 10 diamond): about  55,000 +



Just saw this on IG. Maybe >=59400 is the new price for 20motif?


----------



## pazt

BBC said:


> Absolutely, hoping! I DO think we need a complete list....possibly with pictures!
> 
> Earrings (2 porcelain, 1 diamond each x2):  16,800
> Bracelet (3 porcelain, 2 diamond):  13,200
> Bracelet (5 porcelain):  5,500+
> Bracelet (3 porcelain, 2 gold):  5,100 +
> Pendant (1 porcelain):  3,600
> 10 motif
> 20 motif (10 porcelain, 10 diamond): about  55,000 +
> 
> adding in US $  :
> 
> 20 motif (20 porcelain SO) $24,500
> Earrings (2 porcelain) $4,900
> Bracelet (5 porcelain) $6,150


----------



## NewBe

pazt said:


> .....
> adding in US $  :
> 
> 20 motif (20 porcelain SO) $24,500
> Earrings (2 porcelain) $4,900
> Bracelet (5 porcelain) $6,150



I noticed you stated the price in USD, does this mean the blue sevres porcelain can be purchased or special ordered in the US?  I thought the blue sevres are place vendome exclusive? Or is it just the alternating blue sevres and diamond versions that's the vendome exclusive? Curious to know.  TIA


----------



## Notorious Pink

pazt said:


> BBC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely, hoping! I DO think we need a complete list....possibly with pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> Earrings (2 porcelain, 1 diamond each x2):  16,800
> 
> Bracelet (3 porcelain, 2 diamond):  13,200
> 
> Bracelet (5 porcelain):  5,500+
> 
> Bracelet (3 porcelain, 2 gold):  5,100 +
> 
> Pendant (1 porcelain):  3,600
> 
> 10 motif
> 
> 20 motif (10 porcelain, 10 diamond): about  55,000 +
> 
> 
> 
> adding in US $  :
> 
> 
> 
> 20 motif (20 porcelain SO) $24,500
> 
> Earrings (2 porcelain) $4,900
> 
> Bracelet (5 porcelain) $6,150
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much, pazt!!!
> My apologies, my OCD is forcing me to organize.....
Click to expand...


----------



## Notorious Pink

Earrings (2 porcelain):                                   $4,900.  ?
Earrings (2 porcelain, 1 diamond each x2): $?            16,800


Bracelet (3 porcelain, 2 diamond):               $?           13,200

Bracelet (5 porcelain):                                   $6,150.   5,500+

Bracelet (3 porcelain, 2 gold):                      $?           5,100 +


Pendant (1 porcelain):                                    $?           3,600

10 motif
20 motif (20 porcelain SO):                           $24,500 ?

20 motif (10 porcelain, 10 diamond): about $?            55,000 +


----------



## pazt

NewBe said:


> I noticed you stated the price in USD, does this mean the blue sevres porcelain can be purchased or special ordered in the US?  I thought the blue sevres are place vendome exclusive? Or is it just the alternating blue sevres and diamond versions that's the vendome exclusive? Curious to know.  TIA



It is a special order and got approved. Not mine, a friend's. She ordered in all porcelain and I SO the light pink sevres bracelet.


----------



## NewBe

pazt said:


> It is a special order and got approved. Not mine, a friend's. She ordered in all porcelain and I SO the light pink sevres bracelet.



Nice.  Great to hear that it is possible to order the blue porcelain in the states so no need to fly all the way to France


----------



## ManonLC

I saw the Porcelain pendant (one motif) last year in Paris. Definitely gorgeous. Too bad I didn't take it... god knows what I was thinking? Maybe I was hesitating about the size of the pendant. 

Is it true that the size of this one motif Porcelain pendant, is bigger than the vintage, but smaller than the magic?


----------



## Gwapa30

BBC said:


> Oooh, [emoji92]thank you[emoji92]!!!! I didn't know there were options! [emoji170]


I was just in Paris last week of May the price for the 3 porcelain alternating with diamonds went up to 13,900 Euros.


----------



## Gwapa30

BBC said:


> I am kind of obsessing over these pieces. Are the prices discussed above still accurate? We have:
> 
> Earrings:  16,800
> Bracelet:  13,200
> Pendant:  3,600
> 20 motif: about  55,000 (?)
> Is there a 10 motif?


Hi ladies I wanted to give you an update on the recent prices. Just looked at my receipts to be accurate. I went to Paris Last week of May. The pendant went up to 3750 Euros and the Porcelain bracelet with diamonds went up to 13,900 Euros. It breaks my heart that prices went up May 1. I couldn't resist the blue porcelain it's a special piece that I will always remember from my Paris trip.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Earrings (2 porcelain):                                   $4,900.  ?
Earrings (2 porcelain, 1 diamond each x2): $?            16,800

Bracelet (3 porcelain, 2 diamond):               $?           13,900
Bracelet (5 porcelain):                                   $6,150.   5,500+
Bracelet (3 porcelain, 2 gold):                      $?           5,100 +

Pendant (1 porcelain):                                    $?           3,750
10 motif
20 motif (20 porcelain SO):                           $24,500 ?
20 motif (10 porcelain, 10 diamond): about $?            55,000 +


----------



## Candice0985

NewBe said:


> Nice.  Great to hear that it is possible to order the blue porcelain in the states so no need to fly all the way to France



my SA in Naples FL tried to get one for me from Paris but was denied outright 

oh well....I don;t have any travel plans to Paris any time soon so I'll have to wait on this piece. The only other necklace I want right now is a YG turquoise single motif necklace but I don't trust ebay and it's impossible to find in stores. 

if anyone hears of a trusted seller selling a turquoise YG pendant...let me know!!!


----------



## MYH

ManonLC said:


> I saw the Porcelain pendant (one motif) last year in Paris. Definitely gorgeous. Too bad I didn't take it... god knows what I was thinking? Maybe I was hesitating about the size of the pendant.
> 
> Is it true that the size of this one motif Porcelain pendant, is bigger than the vintage, but smaller than the magic?



Yes true!


----------



## mochaccino

Pardon my ignorance, but was there ever a white gold blue porcelain pendant? Is it still available? My mother only does white gold jewellery and I'm trying to find ideas for the holidays


----------



## hopingoneday

Hi Mochaccino,

Yes, there was.  It was a limited edition piece in conjunction with the VCA exhibit at the Musee des Arts Decoratifs in Paris (September 2012).  If you search you can find a photo online.  Blue Sevres/WG was offered both in the single motif and 20-motif necklaces; a lovely TPF member has the 20-motif version.  VCA also offered the LE in raspberry pink Sevres/RG.  I kick myself daily for not purchasing a piece from this LE collection.  At the time, I could not wrap my brain around paying so much money for porcelain. Since then, I've purchased the Place Vendome blue Sevres/YG pendant and I love it and wear it regularly.  Oh well -- live and learn.

The special edition pieces sold out fairly quickly, and I've never seen one offered for resale, but if you set up searches on the 'bay (I'd include International sellers) and other outlets, you may eventually stumble upon one.

Because it was a LE item, it is unlikely you could convince VCA to make you one unless you were a VVVIP customer.  Even then, since it was numbered and limited, I doubt it.


----------



## sailorstripes

Did VCA make the raspberry pink Sevres/rg as a single pendant? It is such a stunning color.


----------



## kimber418

Why can't VCA just make this in the USA?  I am obsessed.....


----------



## hopingoneday

sailorstripes said:


> Did VCA make the raspberry pink Sevres/rg as a single pendant? It is such a stunning color.



Yes. I wish I'd bought it!


----------



## cherylc

hi everyone!

I wanted to share a special piece my husband bought me while we were on our honeymoon in Paris a couple weeks ago.

Blue Sevres and diamond bracelet Edition Vendome! Technically my second VCA piece as he bought me a sweet bracelet a few days before this gift.

I love it so much!! [emoji7][emoji7]


View attachment 3446994

View attachment 3446996


eta: not sure why I can't get the photos to post in the thread. sorry!


----------



## lisawhit

kimber418 said:


> Why can't VCA just make this in the USA?  I am obsessed.....


Me tooooo!!!


----------



## hopingoneday

What a lovely gift and memory of your honeymoon!  Congratulations and best wishes for a long and happy life together.


----------



## hopingoneday

I just searched Vestiare Collective and there is an old posting (since sold) for one of the rose gold/raspberry single motif necklaces (sold in May).  Since VC is a French site, I'm thinking that anyone who is interested in one of the LE Sevres pieces might have the best luck putting a search on that site and waiting patiently...  good luck!


----------



## mochaccino

hopingoneday said:


> Hi Mochaccino,
> 
> Yes, there was.  It was a limited edition piece in conjunction with the VCA exhibit at the Musee des Arts Decoratifs in Paris (September 2012).



Thanks so much for all this detailed information! Now I'm sad as well that I didn't notice this collection earlier :'(


----------



## Zais5

Hi every one) could anybody show a picture of earings and bracelets with blue sevres porcelain WITHOUT diamonds? Because my SA from Place Vendome convince me that such kind of jewelry is not existing and she has never heard about such kind of price like 5-6 k €


----------



## klynneann

Zais5 said:


> Hi every one) could anybody show a picture of earings and bracelets with blue sevres porcelain WITHOUT diamonds? Because my SA from Place Vendome convince me that such kind of jewelry is not existing and she has never heard about such kind of price like 5-6 k €


I think the SA is correct, otherwise I might have picked up a bracelet in addition to the pendant!!  But the diamonds put it out of my price range...


----------



## sbelle

Zais5 said:


> Hi every one) could anybody show a picture of earings and bracelets with blue sevres porcelain WITHOUT diamonds? Because my SA from Place Vendome convince me that such kind of jewelry is not existing and she has never heard about such kind of price like 5-6 k €



In 2012 there was a Paris store limited edition blue porcelain in white gold without diamonds.  I got a 20 motif necklace at that time.  The collection sold out at some point and I don't believe has been offered again.


----------



## klynneann

sbelle said:


> In 2012 there was a Paris store limited edition blue porcelain in white gold without diamonds.  I got a 20 motif necklace at that time.  The collection sold out at some point and I don't believe has been offered again.


Sigh - blue porcelain and WG...


----------



## cherylc

Zais5 said:


> Hi every one) could anybody show a picture of earings and bracelets with blue sevres porcelain WITHOUT diamonds? Because my SA from Place Vendome convince me that such kind of jewelry is not existing and she has never heard about such kind of price like 5-6 k €



when I bought my piece I also asked and they said they don't make blue Sevres without diamonds except the single pendent. otherwise I have bought that instead for sure!


----------



## bags to die for

The blue sevres 5 motif bracelet with white gold did exist. I tried it on but decided not to get it. All the stores in Paris had the 20 motif version on display in the windows then.


----------



## dialv

So a person can still get the single pendant?


----------



## Sparkledolll

dialv said:


> So a person can still get the single pendant?



Yep, still available at place Vendome. I tried it on before but went for the vintage size in MOP and Onyx in the end.


----------



## dialv

Natalie j said:


> Yep, still available at place Vendome. I tried it on before but went for the vintage size in MOP and Onyx in the end.



Thanks [emoji4]


----------



## hopingoneday

Zais5 said:


> Hi every one) could anybody show a picture of earings and bracelets with blue sevres porcelain WITHOUT diamonds? Because my SA from Place Vendome convince me that such kind of jewelry is not existing and she has never heard about such kind of price like 5-6 k €



Your SA is wrong. It is available as a special order – my SA from Place Vendome gave me detailed pricing for bracelets completely without diamonds, alternating sevres and gold, and alternating sevres with diamond motifs. I ultimately decided not to order (I placed another very special order instead, which I will pick up this winter), but I confirmed with her recently that they are still available for special order. Prices have gone up, but here is what I was quoted last year:

Sevres porcelain Bracelets:  
3 porcelain, 2 gold:  5,100eu
5 porcelain:  5,500eu
3 porcelain, 2 gold+diamond:  12,200 eu

HTH.


----------



## **Chanel**

hopingoneday said:


> Your SA is wrong. It is available as a special order – my SA from Place Vendome gave me detailed pricing for bracelets completely without diamonds, alternating sevres and gold, and alternating sevres with diamond motifs. I ultimately decided not to order (I placed another very special order instead, which I will pick up this winter), but I confirmed with her recently that they are still available for special order. Prices have gone up, but here is what I was quoted last year:
> 
> Sevres porcelain Bracelets:
> 3 porcelain, 2 gold:  5,100eu
> 5 porcelain:  5,500eu
> 3 porcelain, 2 gold+diamond:  12,200 eu
> 
> HTH.



Interesting to know! Do you know by any chance if they would accept a special order for porcelain earrings (1 or 2 motif), or a vintage alhambra ring (with diamond)? Or is special order with porcelain only available for bracelets?
I recently got the blue Sèvres pendant which I really love and I wouldn't mind a matching ring or earrings.
I know they have 3 motif earrings with diamonds, but for earrings I prefer 2 or single motif.


----------



## hopingoneday

**Chanel** said:


> Interesting to know! Do you know by any chance if they would accept a special order for porcelain earrings (1 or 2 motif), or a vintage alhambra ring (with diamond)? Or is special order with porcelain only available for bracelets?
> I recently got the blue Sèvres pendant which I really love and I wouldn't mind a matching ring or earrings.
> I know they have 3 motif earrings with diamonds, but for earrings I prefer 2 or single motif.



At the time I was there I was told that only 3-motif earrings were available for purchase, but VCA is so funny – it's possible to get different answers at different times! I try to make a nuisance of myself and just keep asking again at intervals (very politely of course)… i feel you never know when they will say "yes!"

 I did not even think to ask about a ring - I wish I had. So sorry.

Will you let us know if you have any luck? The only thing I will add is that I was recently told by an SM at a different store that VCA's policy is, where possible, to allow people to make "suites" of Alhambra pieces. So for instance, if you purchased a turquoise necklace, you are more likely (but no guarantee) to have luck asking for a special order of turquoise earrings to match your existing necklace. Does that make sense?

Good luck!!!


----------



## **Chanel**

hopingoneday said:


> At the time I was there I was told that only 3-motif earrings were available for purchase, but VCA is so funny – it's possible to get different answers at different times! I try to make a nuisance of myself and just keep asking again at intervals (very politely of course)… i feel you never know when they will say "yes!"
> 
> I did not even think to ask about a ring - I wish I had. So sorry.
> 
> Will you let us know if you have any luck? The only thing I will add is that I was recently told by an SM at a different store that VCA's policy is, where possible, to allow people to make "suites" of Alhambra pieces. So for instance, if you purchased a turquoise necklace, you are more likely (but no guarantee) to have luck asking for a special order of turquoise earrings to match your existing necklace. Does that make sense?
> 
> Good luck!!!



Makes total sense, thank you so much !

We don't have a VCA boutique here, but I had a very pleasant experience at Place Vendome recently.
While I was there, I was hinting how much I loved their grey mop holiday pendant from 2014, and that I was still kicking myself that I did not get one. Maybe I was hoping they would offer me to place a special order for a grey mop pendant but that did not happen. Instead, they showed me a grey mop Magic ring .

Perhaps I will politely ask them next time if it is possible to special order a matching piece for my pendant.
My only concern is that I am not sure how durable/fragile porcelain is in a ring. I am sure it is fine in a pendant, but what if I bump against something with a ring with porcelain? Is there a chance it will crack?
Matching earrings are probably a safer bet, but I still like the idea of a ring too. 
I am not in a hurry anyway, so I have some time to think about it. But I must repeat, I really like the idea of a matching ring.
To be continued I guess .


----------



## sbelle

hopingoneday said:


> I was recently told by an SM at a different store that VCA's policy is, where possible, to allow people to make "suites" of Alhambra pieces. So for instance, if you purchased a turquoise necklace, you are more likely (but no guarantee) to have luck asking for a special order of turquoise earrings to match your existing necklace. Does that make sense?
> 
> Good luck!!!



I was told the same thing recently when I was turned down for an order.


----------



## NewBe

**Chanel** said:


> Interesting to know! Do you know by any chance if they would accept a special order for porcelain earrings (1 or 2 motif), or a vintage alhambra ring (with diamond)? Or is special order with porcelain only available for bracelets?
> I recently got the blue Sèvres pendant which I really love and I wouldn't mind a matching ring or earrings.
> I know they have 3 motif earrings with diamonds, but for earrings I prefer 2 or single motif.


They did offer SO for 1motif porcelain, but not sure about 2 motifs earrings or ring.  
Like what hopingoneday said, their answers vary time to time.  Might worth to give it a try when you are ready =)


----------



## hopingoneday

NewBe said:


> They did offer SO for 1motif porcelain, but not sure about 2 motifs earrings or ring.
> Like what hopingoneday said, their answers vary time to time.  Might worth to give it a try when you are ready =)



Now, that is dangerous info – tempting to ask about special ordering a pair of super earrings in the porcelain!

In all seriousness, I do wish I could understand why you can only order the porcelain in Paris. I love my local store and they are very good to me – I'd rather give them the business.


----------



## purseinsanity

I also was appalled at the thought of paying so much for porcelain, but once I saw it, I was hooked.  I highly recommend it for any of you who are on the fence.  I guess I'm biased though


----------



## CHL

I'm wondering if any of you guys own a single Vendome pendant and a single onyx pendant at the same time. I was planning to buy the Vendome pendant next time when I go to France. While I was planning to buy it, this year's holiday pendant looks so tempting and I already paid for it to reserve it. 

I haven't seen the Vendome pendant in person. I read posts and saw a few pictures, so I understand it is slightly bigger then the vintage size. However, I'm not sure how blue it will be indoors. Since I'm getting onyx with a small diamond, there's a difference, and the Vendome pendant looks definitely blue outdoors and slightly bigger, so there're other differences. However, I'm still worried if it looks dark enough to be seen as a black color indoors, maybe it can be too similar to own both holiday onyx pendant and Vendome pendant.

Within few weeks, I will be planning my vacation trip with my hubby. Paris is one of the city we are seriously considering.  My hubby doesn't know that it can affect my decision, but sure it is.  
Can anyone who already own Blue Porcelains share thoughts? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Notorious Pink

purseinsanity said:


> I also was appalled at the thought of paying so much for porcelain, but once I saw it, I was hooked.  I highly recommend it for any of you who are on the fence.  I guess I'm biased though



Died died died....omg omg omg that 2nd pic!!!! 
[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
The pink is my dream bag and dream 10-motif....where do you even find the pink porcelain???
I may have to make that my iPad background.....mind if I borrow?


----------



## Sparkledolll

CHL said:


> I'm wondering if any of you guys own a single Vendome pendant and a single onyx pendant at the same time. I was planning to buy the Vendome pendant next time when I go to France. While I was planning to buy it, this year's holiday pendant looks so tempting and I already paid for it to reserve it.
> 
> I haven't seen ndant and Vendome pendant.
> 
> Within few weeks, I will be planning my vacation trip with my hubby. Paris is one of the city we are seriously considering.  My hubby doesn't know that it can affect my decision, but sure it is.
> Can anyone who already own Blue Porcelains share thoughts? Thanks in advance!



I tried on the Sevres pendant last year at place vendome. The colour didn't suit my skin tone and I prefer the vintage size. It's a dark blue shade but certainly doesn't look black. I have the vintage Onyx pendant and it's definitely a lot darker than the blue porcelain. You'll know when you try it on, it's hard to decide until you see them in person. Good luck!


----------



## 911snowball

BBC I'm right there with you on these pics from purseinsanity- my jaw is still on the floor... stunning just stunning.


----------



## hopingoneday

purseinsanity said:


> I also was appalled at the thought of paying so much for porcelain, but once I saw it, I was hooked.  I highly recommend it for any of you who are on the fence.  I guess I'm biased though



Holy sh*t!


----------



## CHL

Natalie j said:


> I tried on the Sevres pendant last year at place vendome. The colour didn't suit my skin tone and I prefer the vintage size. It's a dark blue shade but certainly doesn't look black. I have the vintage Onyx pendant and it's definitely a lot darker than the blue porcelain. You'll know when you try it on, it's hard to decide until you see them in person. Good luck!



Thank you so much Natalie! After reading your comments, I feel like I have to see them in person.


----------



## purseinsanity

BBC said:


> Died died died....omg omg omg that 2nd pic!!!!
> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> The pink is my dream bag and dream 10-motif....where do you even find the pink porcelain???
> I may have to make that my iPad background.....mind if I borrow?


Awww thanks!  I don't mind at all.  I'm flattered!


----------



## purseinsanity

hopingoneday said:


> Holy sh*t!


Thank you both!


----------



## purseinsanity

911snowball said:


> BBC I'm right there with you on these pics from purseinsanity- my jaw is still on the floor... stunning just stunning.


Thank you!!


----------



## dialv

purseinsanity said:


> I also was appalled at the thought of paying so much for porcelain, but once I saw it, I was hooked.  I highly recommend it for any of you who are on the fence.  I guess I'm biased though



So Dreamy, that Raspberry Porcelain is my fav of all stones/pieces. The blue is also gorgeous but the other is my ultimate wish piece. You have amazing jewels[emoji177][emoji170][emoji177][emoji170]


----------



## kimber418

hopingoneday said:


> Holy sh*t!


 
I don't just like this I am obsessed / IN LOVE with this.....everything in this photo.  I will not be able to concentrate all day.

I am ready to book my ticket to PARIS!


----------



## sailorstripes

purseinsanity said:


> I also was appalled at the thought of paying so much for porcelain, but once I saw it, I was hooked.  I highly recommend it for any of you who are on the fence.  I guess I'm biased though



Such unbelievably gorgeous Birkins and jewels! The colors! The craftsmanship! The beautiful photography! Thank you for sharing these pictures with us. I can tell I am not the only one who is crazy for them! Makes me want to get on a plane to Paris tout de suite to get a Sevres pendant!


----------



## Notorious Pink

purseinsanity said:


> Awww thanks!  I don't mind at all.  I'm flattered!





kimber418 said:


> I don't just like this I am obsessed / IN LOVE with this.....everything in this photo.  I will not be able to concentrate all day.
> 
> I am ready to book my ticket to PARIS!



Purseinsanity - you know it's gotta be amazing when even my 13yo DS thinks it's gorgeous! He saw the pic today and was actually very impressed! [emoji92][emoji92][emoji92]

Obsessed indeed! [emoji177]


----------



## klynneann

CHL said:


> I'm wondering if any of you guys own a single Vendome pendant and a single onyx pendant at the same time. I was planning to buy the Vendome pendant next time when I go to France. While I was planning to buy it, this year's holiday pendant looks so tempting and I already paid for it to reserve it.
> 
> I haven't seen the Vendome pendant in person. I read posts and saw a few pictures, so I understand it is slightly bigger then the vintage size. However, I'm not sure how blue it will be indoors. Since I'm getting onyx with a small diamond, there's a difference, and the Vendome pendant looks definitely blue outdoors and slightly bigger, so there're other differences. However, I'm still worried if it looks dark enough to be seen as a black color indoors, maybe it can be too similar to own both holiday onyx pendant and Vendome pendant.
> 
> Within few weeks, I will be planning my vacation trip with my hubby. Paris is one of the city we are seriously considering.  My hubby doesn't know that it can affect my decision, but sure it is.
> Can anyone who already own Blue Porcelains share thoughts? Thanks in advance!


These pics were taken indoors - hope it helps to give you an idea.  Personally, I think it definitely looks blue - sometimes more cobalt and sometimes more navy, but I can always see the blue in it.


----------



## CHL

klynneann said:


> These pics were taken indoors - hope it helps to give you an idea.  Personally, I think it definitely looks blue - sometimes more cobalt and sometimes more navy, but I can always see the blue in it.
> 
> View attachment 3473743
> View attachment 3473744



Thank you so much, klynneann. How kind of you! It definitely helped me a lot!! Also, it looks so gorgeous on you!


----------



## klynneann

CHL said:


> Thank you so much, klynneann. How kind of you! It definitely helped me a lot!! Also, it looks so gorgeous on you!


Thank you! So glad it helped.


----------



## birkin10600

purseinsanity said:


> I also was appalled at the thought of paying so much for porcelain, but once I saw it, I was hooked.  I highly recommend it for any of you who are on the fence.  I guess I'm biased though



OMG! Soooo pretty! It's to die for pieces VCA and Hermes! [emoji173]


----------



## Tulip2

purseinsanity said:


> I also was appalled at the thought of paying so much for porcelain, but once I saw it, I was hooked.  I highly recommend it for any of you who are on the fence.  I guess I'm biased though


 Wowzers!  This is absolutely one of the most beautiful photos I've seen on TPF.  You're one lucky lady to have these gorgeous VCA & H.  Thank you so much for showing us.  They're just lovely!


----------



## allure244

CHL said:


> I'm wondering if any of you guys own a single Vendome pendant and a single onyx pendant at the same time. I was planning to buy the Vendome pendant next time when I go to France. While I was planning to buy it, this year's holiday pendant looks so tempting and I already paid for it to reserve it.
> 
> I haven't seen the Vendome pendant in person. I read posts and saw a few pictures, so I understand it is slightly bigger then the vintage size. However, I'm not sure how blue it will be indoors. Since I'm getting onyx with a small diamond, there's a difference, and the Vendome pendant looks definitely blue outdoors and slightly bigger, so there're other differences. However, I'm still worried if it looks dark enough to be seen as a black color indoors, maybe it can be too similar to own both holiday onyx pendant and Vendome pendant.
> 
> Within few weeks, I will be planning my vacation trip with my hubby. Paris is one of the city we are seriously considering.  My hubby doesn't know that it can affect my decision, but sure it is.
> Can anyone who already own Blue Porcelains share thoughts? Thanks in advance!



I am contemplating the same pendants as you too. Hee Hee. I'm planning a Paris trip this year as long as I get my vacation requests approved from my work place. I originally wanted the onyx vintage Alhambra pendant but was also considering the holiday pendant and the place vendome pendant. I only plan on getting one of these pendants. Let me know what you decide and if you are able to take pictures of the two pendants side by side that would be wonderful. Enjoy your trip [emoji4].


----------



## CHL

allure244 said:


> I am contemplating the same pendants as you too. Hee Hee. I'm planning a Paris trip this year as long as I get my vacation requests approved from my work place. I originally wanted the onyx vintage Alhambra pendant but was also considering the holiday pendant and the place vendome pendant. I only plan on getting one of these pendants. Let me know what you decide and if you are able to take pictures of the two pendants side by side that would be wonderful. Enjoy your trip [emoji4].



Hi allure244, 
I have onyx earrings, so I already decided to get the holiday pendant. I'm not sure on the Vendome pendant and I'll postpone my decision until I actually see it in person.  By the way, in earlier post in this thread, you can also find a comparison picture of Vendome pendant and onyx magic pendant. Alhough onyx magic pendant is in white gold, it will be helpful for you.


----------



## allure244

CHL said:


> Hi allure244,
> I have onyx earrings, so I already decided to get the holiday pendant. I'm not sure on the Vendome pendant and I'll postpone my decision until I actually see it in person.  By the way, in earlier post in this thread, you can also find a comparison picture of Vendome pendant and onyx magic pendant. Alhough onyx magic pendant is in white gold, it will be helpful for you.



I will probably have to decide in person as well. For now, I think I am going to pass on the holiday pendant and decide on either onyx vintage size or the place vendome pendant. After my last post I ended up reading thru this entire thread and was able to see that helpful comparison pic. Thanks.


----------



## Notorious Pink

DH just told me he wants to go back to Paris next summer. I immediately warned him that we will have to visit VCA! Now - are only the blue porcelain pieces available? None of the bright pink? If I'm going to spend the next ten months obsessing, I want to do so properly. The raspberry pink is my all-time favorite, with the blue a close second. [emoji177][emoji170]


----------



## Notorious Pink

Does anyone have any updates to this?

ITEM.                                                                   USD.        EURO
Earrings (2 porcelain):                                    $4,900.     €
Earrings (2 porcelain, 1 diamond each x2):  $?              €16,800

Bracelet (3 porcelain, 2 diamond):                $?              €13,900
Bracelet (5 porcelain):                                    $6,150.      €5,500+
Bracelet (3 porcelain, 2 gold):                       $?               €5,100 +

Pendant (1 porcelain):                                    $?               €3,750
10 motif.                                                           $.               €
20 motif (20 porcelain SO):                           $24,500 .  €
20 motif (10 porcelain, 10 diamond):            $?              €55,000


----------



## chaneljewel

purseinsanity said:


> I also was appalled at the thought of paying so much for porcelain, but once I saw it, I was hooked.  I highly recommend it for any of you who are on the fence.  I guess I'm biased though


All of it takes my breath away!   Stunning!


----------



## baglvr2012

I'm going to Paris soon and will need to check out their pieces! The pictures on this blog are lovely!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

Yay, my custom order finally arrived! This Vintage Alhambra 5 motif bracelet in light pink Porcelain De Sevres!!! I'd like to give a very special thanks to Pazt for sharing with us all the approval of this particular bracelet combo for herself! I must admit that in 2015 when the holiday pendant was released in pink porcelain I secretly wished they would release the same pink porcelain color for the Vintage Alhambra pieces, however I never thought of inquiring about it until the lovely Pazt shared her news with us all! Thank you all for letting me share my joy, I'm over the moon!


----------



## pazt

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> View attachment 3508633
> 
> Yay, my custom order finally arrived! This Vintage Alhambra 5 motif bracelet in light pink Porcelain De Sevres!!! I'd like to give a very special thanks to Pazt for sharing with us all the approval of this particular bracelet combo for herself! I must admit that in 2015 when the holiday pendant was released in pink porcelain I secretly wished they would release the same pink porcelain color for the Vintage Alhambra pieces, however I never thought of inquiring about it until the lovely Pazt shared her news with us all! Thank you all for letting me share my joy, I'm over the moon!



what!?! you got your's already??? so pretty!!!! cant wait for mine!!!


----------



## sailorstripes

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> View attachment 3508633
> 
> Yay, my custom order finally arrived! This Vintage Alhambra 5 motif bracelet in light pink Porcelain De Sevres!!! I'd like to give a very special thanks to Pazt for sharing with us all the approval of this particular bracelet combo for herself! I must admit that in 2015 when the holiday pendant was released in pink porcelain I secretly wished they would release the same pink porcelain color for the Vintage Alhambra pieces, however I never thought of inquiring about it until the lovely Pazt shared her news with us all! Thank you all for letting me share my joy, I'm over the moon!



This is so gorgeous. I love it. Congratulations, lucky lady! I hope you will share modeling pics with us.


----------



## hopingoneday

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> View attachment 3508633
> 
> Yay, my custom order finally arrived! This Vintage Alhambra 5 motif bracelet in light pink Porcelain De Sevres!!! I'd like to give a very special thanks to Pazt for sharing with us all the approval of this particular bracelet combo for herself! I must admit that in 2015 when the holiday pendant was released in pink porcelain I secretly wished they would release the same pink porcelain color for the Vintage Alhambra pieces, however I never thought of inquiring about it until the lovely Pazt shared her news with us all! Thank you all for letting me share my joy, I'm over the moon!



Custom orders are always so incredibly exciting! Congratulations on your beauty!


----------



## EpiFanatic

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> View attachment 3508633
> 
> Yay, my custom order finally arrived! This Vintage Alhambra 5 motif bracelet in light pink Porcelain De Sevres!!! I'd like to give a very special thanks to Pazt for sharing with us all the approval of this particular bracelet combo for herself! I must admit that in 2015 when the holiday pendant was released in pink porcelain I secretly wished they would release the same pink porcelain color for the Vintage Alhambra pieces, however I never thought of inquiring about it until the lovely Pazt shared her news with us all! Thank you all for letting me share my joy, I'm over the moon!



This is unbelievably pretty.  Wow.  Congratulations!  Can't wait to see mod shots.


----------



## birkin10600

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> View attachment 3508633
> 
> Yay, my custom order finally arrived! This Vintage Alhambra 5 motif bracelet in light pink Porcelain De Sevres!!! I'd like to give a very special thanks to Pazt for sharing with us all the approval of this particular bracelet combo for herself! I must admit that in 2015 when the holiday pendant was released in pink porcelain I secretly wished they would release the same pink porcelain color for the Vintage Alhambra pieces, however I never thought of inquiring about it until the lovely Pazt shared her news with us all! Thank you all for letting me share my joy, I'm over the moon!



OMG! [emoji7] so lovely.  Congrats.[emoji483]


----------



## dialv

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> View attachment 3508633
> 
> Yay, my custom order finally arrived! This Vintage Alhambra 5 motif bracelet in light pink Porcelain De Sevres!!! I'd like to give a very special thanks to Pazt for sharing with us all the approval of this particular bracelet combo for herself! I must admit that in 2015 when the holiday pendant was released in pink porcelain I secretly wished they would release the same pink porcelain color for the Vintage Alhambra pieces, however I never thought of inquiring about it until the lovely Pazt shared her news with us all! Thank you all for letting me share my joy, I'm over the moon!



Stunning[emoji177]congrats on this beauty!


----------



## Sparkledolll

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> View attachment 3508633
> 
> Yay, my custom order finally arrived! This Vintage Alhambra 5 motif bracelet in light pink Porcelain De Sevres!!! I'd like to give a very special thanks to Pazt for sharing with us all the approval of this particular bracelet combo for herself! I must admit that in 2015 when the holiday pendant was released in pink porcelain I secretly wished they would release the same pink porcelain color for the Vintage Alhambra pieces, however I never thought of inquiring about it until the lovely Pazt shared her news with us all! Thank you all for letting me share my joy, I'm over the moon!



Stunning Hun! Is it exactly the same colour as last years holiday pendant? It's incredible, congrats!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> View attachment 3508633
> 
> Yay, my custom order finally arrived! This Vintage Alhambra 5 motif bracelet in light pink Porcelain De Sevres!!! I'd like to give a very special thanks to Pazt for sharing with us all the approval of this particular bracelet combo for herself! I must admit that in 2015 when the holiday pendant was released in pink porcelain I secretly wished they would release the same pink porcelain color for the Vintage Alhambra pieces, however I never thought of inquiring about it until the lovely Pazt shared her news with us all! Thank you all for letting me share my joy, I'm over the moon!


Congratulations!! 
What a lovely photo, too. The foil butterflies fluttering around your new bracelet are so pretty.


----------



## cherylc

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> View attachment 3508633
> 
> Yay, my custom order finally arrived! This Vintage Alhambra 5 motif bracelet in light pink Porcelain De Sevres!!! I'd like to give a very special thanks to Pazt for sharing with us all the approval of this particular bracelet combo for herself! I must admit that in 2015 when the holiday pendant was released in pink porcelain I secretly wished they would release the same pink porcelain color for the Vintage Alhambra pieces, however I never thought of inquiring about it until the lovely Pazt shared her news with us all! Thank you all for letting me share my joy, I'm over the moon!



omg so beautiful! pink is my fav colour so I am dying!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]

I don't know much about custom orders, please pardon my ignorance. how much more do they cost vs the regular pieces and can they only be done through specific boutiques? like place Vendome?


----------



## purseinsanity

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> View attachment 3508633
> 
> Yay, my custom order finally arrived! This Vintage Alhambra 5 motif bracelet in light pink Porcelain De Sevres!!! I'd like to give a very special thanks to Pazt for sharing with us all the approval of this particular bracelet combo for herself! I must admit that in 2015 when the holiday pendant was released in pink porcelain I secretly wished they would release the same pink porcelain color for the Vintage Alhambra pieces, however I never thought of inquiring about it until the lovely Pazt shared her news with us all! Thank you all for letting me share my joy, I'm over the moon!


Congratulations!!  It's absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

cherylc said:


> omg so beautiful! pink is my fav colour so I am dying!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> I don't know much about custom orders, please pardon my ignorance. how much more do they cost vs the regular pieces and can they only be done through specific boutiques? like place Vendome?



Hi sweetie, thank you for your sweet compliments! Pink is also my fave color! So as far as custom orders go I believe some pieces that are retired for example are marked up by 30% if you get approved for a custom order. This bracelet was more than 30% above the MOP 5 motif bracelet for example, so it may depend on what exactly it is that you're ordering. If it is something VCA has never offered before than it may be way more expensive, but its safe to say that you can expect pieces to be at least 30% more when being custom orders.  I'm not sure if all boutiques are able to make special order request for clients, however I live the the US and it was my local boutique that placed my custom order not Place Vendome. Hope this helps =)


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

Natalie j said:


> Stunning Hun! Is it exactly the same colour as last years holiday pendant? It's incredible, congrats!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Hi doll, thank you very much! It is the same color as the 2015 holiday pendant.  I'm seriously so in love with it!


----------



## cherylc

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Hi sweetie, thank you for your sweet compliments! Pink is also my fave color! So as far as custom orders go I believe some pieces that are retired for example are marked up by 30% if you get approved for a custom order. This bracelet was more than 30% above the MOP 5 motif bracelet for example, so it may depend on what exactly it is that you're ordering. If it is something VCA has never offered before than it may be way more expensive, but its safe to say that you can expect pieces to be at least 30% more when being custom orders.  I'm not sure if all boutiques are able to make special order request for clients, however I live the the US and it was my local boutique that placed my custom order not Place Vendome. Hope this helps =)



thank you for your reply! this is good to know.

may I request some modeling shots!!! [emoji7]


----------



## chaneljewel

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> View attachment 3508633
> 
> Yay, my custom order finally arrived! This Vintage Alhambra 5 motif bracelet in light pink Porcelain De Sevres!!! I'd like to give a very special thanks to Pazt for sharing with us all the approval of this particular bracelet combo for herself! I must admit that in 2015 when the holiday pendant was released in pink porcelain I secretly wished they would release the same pink porcelain color for the Vintage Alhambra pieces, however I never thought of inquiring about it until the lovely Pazt shared her news with us all! Thank you all for letting me share my joy, I'm over the moon!



Gorgeous!


----------



## ForeverInPink

Sharing my most recent purchase (from a dear fellow tPF'er). I'm just beside myself--never thought I'd be able to own one of these!!! [emoji33][emoji170][emoji898]


----------



## Notorious Pink

ForeverInPink said:


> Sharing my most recent purchase (from a dear fellow tPF'er). I'm just beside myself--never thought I'd be able to own one of these!!! [emoji33][emoji170][emoji898]
> 
> View attachment 3671736



Congratulations! It's gorgeous!!


----------



## nicole0612

ForeverInPink said:


> Sharing my most recent purchase (from a dear fellow tPF'er). I'm just beside myself--never thought I'd be able to own one of these!!! [emoji33][emoji170][emoji898]
> 
> View attachment 3671736



It's beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## ForeverInPink

BBC said:


> Congratulations! It's gorgeous!!





nicole0612 said:


> It's beautiful! Congratulations!



Thank you [emoji4][emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## doloresmia

ForeverInPink said:


> Sharing my most recent purchase (from a dear fellow tPF'er). I'm just beside myself--never thought I'd be able to own one of these!!! [emoji33][emoji170][emoji898]
> 
> View attachment 3671736



Lovely and so special! You may have to change your name to be foreverinblue!


----------



## dessert1st

ForeverInPink said:


> Sharing my most recent purchase (from a dear fellow tPF'er). I'm just beside myself--never thought I'd be able to own one of these!!! [emoji33][emoji170][emoji898]
> 
> View attachment 3671736



Super fabulous!


----------



## Suzie

ForeverInPink said:


> Sharing my most recent purchase (from a dear fellow tPF'er). I'm just beside myself--never thought I'd be able to own one of these!!! [emoji33][emoji170][emoji898]
> 
> View attachment 3671736


Looks fabulous on you, congrats.


----------



## ForeverInPink

doloresmia said:


> Lovely and so special! You may have to change your name to be foreverinblue!



Oh dear, I think you're onto something [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]






dessert1st said:


> Super fabulous!



Thanks dear friend 



Suzie said:


> Looks fabulous on you, congrats.



Thank you Suzie, love your turquoise pieces btw! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## kimber418

ForeverInPink said:


> Sharing my most recent purchase (from a dear fellow tPF'er). I'm just beside myself--never thought I'd be able to own one of these!!! [emoji33][emoji170][emoji898]
> 
> View attachment 3671736


So so beautiful.  So happy for you for having the opportunity to acquire your new blue porcelain magic pendant!  It is gorgeous.


----------



## nicole0612

ForeverInPink said:


> Oh dear, I think you're onto something [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 3673022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks dear friend
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Suzie, love your turquoise pieces btw! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Simply stunning combination!


----------



## ForeverInPink

kimber418 said:


> So so beautiful.  So happy for you for having the opportunity to acquire your new blue porcelain magic pendant!  It is gorgeous.



Thanks Kimber! It has not disappointed either, I've been wearing it daily--it has already become a staple piece!



nicole0612 said:


> Simply stunning combination!



Thank you Nicole, I really don't have much left to wish for after acquiring these two long and much desired pieces!!! [emoji5]


----------



## this_is_rj

Does anyone have the Serves porcelain and lapis? I was wondering which is darker of the two please.


----------



## this_is_rj

Does the Serves porcelain single only come in yellow gold or is white gold also available please?


----------



## cherylc

this_is_rj said:


> Does the Serves porcelain single only come in yellow gold or is white gold also available please?



for the blue porcelain only yellow gold.


----------



## hopingoneday

this_is_rj said:


> Does anyone have the Serves porcelain and lapis? I was wondering which is darker of the two please.



Hi, the Sevres is darker in natural light.


----------



## purseinsanity

BBC said:


> Purseinsanity - you know it's gotta be amazing when even my 13yo DS thinks it's gorgeous! He saw the pic today and was actually very impressed! [emoji92][emoji92][emoji92]
> 
> Obsessed indeed! [emoji177]


That is so sweet!  Thank you and your DS so much!


----------



## Notorious Pink

purseinsanity said:


> That is so sweet!  Thank you and your DS so much!



Seriously that picture NEVER gets old!!! [emoji177][emoji170][emoji177][emoji170][emoji177][emoji170][emoji177][emoji170][emoji177]


----------



## purseinsanity

BBC said:


> Seriously that picture NEVER gets old!!! [emoji177][emoji170][emoji177][emoji170][emoji177][emoji170][emoji177][emoji170][emoji177]


----------



## NewBe

Any recommendation on how to clean blue sevres porcelain pieces?
I made a wrong choice of wearing the necklace on a humid hot day.  i already wiped each clovers with the VCA clothes.  But I'm really tempted to run it quickly on water since I was very sweaty that day.  Has anyone tried that before?
TIA


----------



## NYTexan

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> View attachment 3508633
> 
> Yay, my custom order finally arrived! This Vintage Alhambra 5 motif bracelet in light pink Porcelain De Sevres!!! I'd like to give a very special thanks to Pazt for sharing with us all the approval of this particular bracelet combo for herself! I must admit that in 2015 when the holiday pendant was released in pink porcelain I secretly wished they would release the same pink porcelain color for the Vintage Alhambra pieces, however I never thought of inquiring about it until the lovely Pazt shared her news with us all! Thank you all for letting me share my joy, I'm over the moon!


Now that you have had the bracelet for almost a year how is it holding up? Can you wear it everyday? As it is not a natural "stone" can you get it wet etc. It is absolutely stunning. I had no idea you could order pieces in the baby pink and before I commit I would love your feedback. Thank you!!!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

NYTexan said:


> Now that you have had the bracelet for almost a year how is it holding up? Can you wear it everyday? As it is not a natural "stone" can you get it wet etc. It is absolutely stunning. I had no idea you could order pieces in the baby pink and before I commit I would love your feedback. Thank you!!!


Hi,  thanks hun! 
I actually wear my bracelet at least 3-4 times a week and it looks brand new, no signs of wear. I absolutely love mine and I receive more compliments on it than any other VCA bracelet =) I highly recommend any porcelain piece!


----------



## kimber418

Does anyone know if the blue sevres pendant from Paris is still available?  Owning it has been on my bucket list forever and I would love to make this pendant mine soon if it is still available!
I realize I have to get to Paris to get it 
Thank you to any anyone that knows......


----------



## gracecheng29

kimber418 said:


> Does anyone know if the blue sevres pendant from Paris is still available?  Owning it has been on my bucket list forever and I would love to make this pendant mine soon if it is still available!
> I realize I have to get to Paris to get it
> Thank you to any anyone that knows......



Hi!  Happy to report Sevres porcelein still available.  I tried on the pendant 3750 euro and bracelet 13,800 euro today, and ended up with the bracelet.  HTH!


----------



## Zais5

Congratulations! Could you show a bracelet pls?


----------



## kimber418

gracecheng29 said:


> Hi!  Happy to report Sevres porcelein still available.  I tried on the pendant 3750 euro and bracelet 13,800 euro today, and ended up with the bracelet.  HTH!


Oh Grace! Congrats on your new bracelet!  Please post a photo.  I would love to see it.


----------



## gracecheng29

kimber418 said:


> Oh Grace! Congrats on your new bracelet!  Please post a photo.  I would love to see it.


----------



## gracecheng29

i thought I would share this bc it's fun.  The SA showed me how to wear occasionally as a necklace.  U can see the clasps, but not toooo noticeable and not noticeable at all with a collared shirt.  I replicated this look back at home by attaching an anklet, and the length was perfect.  I won't wear it like this often but it's a fun option.


----------



## Notorious Pink

gracecheng29 said:


> Hi!  Happy to report Sevres porcelein still available.  I tried on the pendant 3750 euro and bracelet 13,800 euro today, and ended up with the bracelet.  HTH!



Thanks for posting prices - looks like they've stayed the same.
Looks like DH and I will be heading back to Paris next summer, so I definitely will be interested in a piece or two!

ITEM.                                                                   USD.        EURO
Earrings (2 porcelain):                                    $4,900.     €
Earrings (2 porcelain, 1 diamond each x2):  $?              €16,800

Bracelet (3 porcelain, 2 diamond):                $?              €13,900
Bracelet (5 porcelain):                                    $6,150.      €5,500+
Bracelet (3 porcelain, 2 gold):                       $?               €5,100 +

Pendant (1 porcelain):                                    $?               €3,750
10 motif.                                                           $.               €
20 motif (20 porcelain SO):                           $24,500 .  €
20 motif (10 porcelain, 10 diamond):            $?              €55,000


----------



## gracecheng29

I think the Sevres 20 motif may have been 64,000 euro.  Don't quote me, I could be wrong.  Tried it on, and quickly took it off. Yikes it was too pretty.


----------



## kimber418

I am going to try to get to Paris soon~   OH these photos make me dream of being there!   Thanks so much for posting and congrats on your beautiful bracelet!   Love it.


----------



## purseinsanity

911snowball said:


> BBC I'm right there with you on these pics from purseinsanity- my jaw is still on the floor... stunning just stunning.


Thank you!


----------



## purseinsanity

BBC said:


> Thanks for posting prices - looks like they've stayed the same.
> Looks like DH and I will be heading back to Paris next summer, so I definitely will be interested in a piece or two!
> 
> ITEM.                                                                   USD.        EURO
> Earrings (2 porcelain):                                    $4,900.     €
> Earrings (2 porcelain, 1 diamond each x2):  $?              €16,800
> 
> Bracelet (3 porcelain, 2 diamond):                $?              €13,900
> Bracelet (5 porcelain):                                    $6,150.      €5,500+
> Bracelet (3 porcelain, 2 gold):                       $?               €5,100 +
> 
> Pendant (1 porcelain):                                    $?               €3,750
> 10 motif.                                                           $.               €
> 20 motif (20 porcelain SO):                           $24,500 .  €
> 20 motif (10 porcelain, 10 diamond):            $?              €55,000


Yay!  Can't wait for you to get it!


----------



## purseinsanity

BBC said:


> Thanks for posting prices - looks like they've stayed the same.
> Looks like DH and I will be heading back to Paris next summer, so I definitely will be interested in a piece or two!
> 
> ITEM.                                                                   USD.        EURO
> Earrings (2 porcelain):                                    $4,900.     €
> Earrings (2 porcelain, 1 diamond each x2):  $?              €16,800
> 
> Bracelet (3 porcelain, 2 diamond):                $?              €13,900
> Bracelet (5 porcelain):                                    $6,150.      €5,500+
> Bracelet (3 porcelain, 2 gold):                       $?               €5,100 +
> 
> Pendant (1 porcelain):                                    $?               €3,750
> 10 motif.                                                           $.               €
> 20 motif (20 porcelain SO):                           $24,500 .  €
> 20 motif (10 porcelain, 10 diamond):            $?              €55,000


OOOH, I didn't know they made 2 motif earrings!  I would love those to match my necklace!


----------



## Notorious Pink

purseinsanity said:


> Thank you!



I DREAM of that raspberry porcelain [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## Notorious Pink

purseinsanity said:


> Yay!  Can't wait for you to get it!



Trying to figure out a way for a piece or two to be DHs idea [emoji848][emoji848][emoji848]


----------



## purseinsanity

BBC said:


> I DREAM of that raspberry porcelain [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## purseinsanity

BBC said:


> Trying to figure out a way for a piece or two to be DHs idea [emoji848][emoji848][emoji848]


You can do it!!!


----------



## ShyShy

purseinsanity said:


> OOOH, I didn't know they made 2 motif earrings!  I would love those to match my necklace!


We need more pics of your gorgeous necklace to drool over!


----------



## purseinsanity

ShyShy said:


> We need more pics of your gorgeous necklace to drool over!


----------



## Toronto24

purseinsanity said:


> OOOH, I didn't know they made 2 motif earrings!  I would love those to match my necklace!



I am in Paris and visited the store today. They used to SO the single motif earrings but no longer do. I bought the pendant (€3450) and have to figure out what earrings to match the pendant with. Third world problems!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Toronto24 said:


> I am in Paris and visited the store today. They used to SO the single motif earrings but no longer do. I bought the pendant (€3450) and have to figure out what earrings to match the pendant with. Third world problems!


Perlee hoops (with or without diamonds).....or pave vintage alhambra...or fleurette earrings.
Congratulations on your pendant!!!


----------



## kimber418

Toronto24 said:


> I am in Paris and visited the store today. They used to SO the single motif earrings but no longer do. I bought the pendant (€3450) and have to figure out what earrings to match the pendant with. Third world problems!


Send pictures when you can of your pendant!  Have a great trip.  I love the YG Perlee hoops.  I wear them with my VCA pendants almost everyday!


----------



## klynneann

Toronto24 said:


> I am in Paris and visited the store today. They used to SO the single motif earrings but no longer do. I bought the pendant (€3450) and have to figure out what earrings to match the pendant with. Third world problems!


I wear mine with simple ball stud gold earrings, to pick up on the beading of the pendant.  Not VCA, but I think it works.


----------



## Toronto24

texasgirliegirl said:


> Perlee hoops (with or without diamonds).....or pave vintage alhambra...or fleurette earrings.
> Congratulations on your pendant!!!



Thank you! The gold VA pave are on my list but too heavy for me for daily wear. I have the perlee diamants studs- do you think they will go?


----------



## Toronto24

klynneann said:


> I wear mine with simple ball stud gold earrings, to pick up on the beading of the pendant.  Not VCA, but I think it works.



Great idea, thanks!


----------



## Toronto24

kimber418 said:


> Send pictures when you can of your pendant!  Have a great trip.  I love the YG Perlee hoops.  I wear them with my VCA pendants almost everyday!



Thank you  I usually don’t wear hoops but agree with TGG and you that they would match perfectly. Will have to try them on!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Toronto24 said:


> Thank you  I usually don’t wear hoops but agree with TGG and you that they would match perfectly. Will have to try them on!


The perlee hoops are the only pair I wear. 
They are such the right size and the posts are angled so they line up perfectiy.


----------



## hopingoneday

texasgirliegirl said:


> The perlee hoops are the only pair I wear.
> They are such the right size and the posts are angled so they line up perfectiy.



TGG and others - I’ve never been sure which earrings you mean. Are these the thin hoops that are beaded, or the huggie style that come in several variations (with diamond clovers, pavé, plain gold...)? TIA!


----------



## cherylc

Toronto24 said:


> I am in Paris and visited the store today. They used to SO the single motif earrings but no longer do. I bought the pendant (€3450) and have to figure out what earrings to match the pendant with. Third world problems!



i think you mean first world? [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] 

i had no idea that they had single motif before! i only saw the diamond and porcelain earrings when i was there a couple years ago. if i wore necklaces i would have gotten the single motif. congrats!!

i’m actually surprised they’ve kept it in store so long considering it’s a special edition. i wish they would make the single motif earrings! i’m sure they would sell so well!! or at least come out with a new style with the sevres porcelain.


----------



## Toronto24

cherylc said:


> i think you mean first world? [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> i had no idea that they had single motif before! i only saw the diamond and porcelain earrings when i was there a couple years ago. if i wore necklaces i would have gotten the single motif. congrats!!
> 
> i’m actually surprised they’ve kept it in store so long considering it’s a special edition. i wish they would make the single motif earrings! i’m sure they would sell so well!! or at least come out with a new style with the sevres porcelain.



Oh my, yes I mean FIRST world of course!!

The SA did tell me that the single motif earrings were previously available for SO however not now. I would have loved to get them [emoji170]


----------



## Toronto24

texasgirliegirl said:


> The perlee hoops are the only pair I wear.
> They are such the right size and the posts are angled so they line up perfectiy.



I will try them on during my next visit. Thank you!


----------



## cherylc

Toronto24 said:


> Oh my, yes I mean FIRST world of course!!
> 
> The SA did tell me that the single motif earrings were previously available for SO however not now. I would have loved to get them [emoji170]



honestly how hard is it to make a single motif earring if they line is already in production. i don’t understand what VCA is thinking sometimes.


----------



## kimber418

hopingoneday said:


> TGG and others - I’ve never been sure which earrings you mean. Are these the thin hoops that are beaded, or the huggie style that come in several variations (with diamond clovers, pavé, plain gold...)? TIA!



hopingoneday~
 Here is a photo of my Perlee Hoops on the end of my little jewelry tray.....Hope this helps for size comparison, etc.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

hopingoneday said:


> TGG and others - I’ve never been sure which earrings you mean. Are these the thin hoops that are beaded, or the huggie style that come in several variations (with diamond clovers, pavé, plain gold...)? TIA!


The thin earrings. NOT the pair with the clovers.
The diamond version is like two rows of beading with the row of diamonds in between.
The plain gold pair is fabulous.


----------



## hopingoneday

texasgirliegirl said:


> The thin earrings. NOT the pair with the clovers.
> The diamond version is like two rows of beading with the row of diamonds in between.
> The plain gold pair is fabulous.



Thank you so much! I will have to try them on


----------



## hopingoneday

kimber418 said:


> View attachment 3949263
> 
> 
> hopingoneday~
> Here is a photo of my Perlee Hoops on the end of my little jewelry tray.....Hope this helps for size comparison, etc.



Soooooo pretty. My goodness!!! And thank you! [emoji173]️


----------



## Toronto24

My Sèvres Porcelain pendant. I don’t have earrings to match so trying this look out with my perlee diamants earstuds.


----------



## hopingoneday

Toronto24 said:


> View attachment 3957449
> 
> 
> My Sèvres Porcelain pendant. I don’t have earrings to match so trying this look out with my perlee diamants earstuds.



The color looks fantastic on you


----------



## lovevca

erlee





Toronto24 said:


> View attachment 3957449
> 
> 
> My Sèvres Porcelain pendant. I don’t have earrings to match so trying this look out with my perlee diamants earstuds.


I just love your pairing!  The perlee diamants go beautifully with the Alhambra line and sit perfectly on your ear -- congratulations!!


----------



## lovevca

kimber418 said:


> View attachment 3949263
> 
> 
> hopingoneday~
> Here is a photo of my Perlee Hoops on the end of my little jewelry tray.....Hope this helps for size comparison, etc.


Your turquoise is too beautiful for words!  Wow!!! I love your dish, too


----------



## Toronto24

lovevca said:


> erlee
> I just love your pairing!  The perlee diamants go beautifully with the Alhambra line and sit perfectly on your ear -- congratulations!!



Thank you!


----------



## Toronto24

hopingoneday said:


> The color looks fantastic on you



Thank you!


----------



## kimber418

lovevca said:


> Your turquoise is too beautiful for words!  Wow!!! I love your dish, too


Thank you lovevca....The small tray is Herend Queen Victoria pattern.  I love collecting their small jewelry trays.  It is another obsession (besides VanCleef)......


----------



## lovevca

kimber418 said:


> Thank you lovevca....The small tray is Herend Queen Victoria pattern.  I love collecting their small jewelry trays.  It is another obsession (besides VanCleef)......


I LOVE Herend too!  Last summer I stayed in Budapest (one of my all-time favorite cities) for a few weeks and went absolutely crazy trying to decide what to get.  Collecting small jewelry trays is such a great idea -- VCA and Herend seem made for each other


----------



## kimber418

lovevca said:


> I LOVE Herend too!  Last summer I stayed in Budapest (one of my all-time favorite cities) for a few weeks and went absolutely crazy trying to decide what to get.  Collecting small jewelry trays is such a great idea -- VCA and Herend seem made for each other




lovevca,
I have heard that Budapest is a wonderful place to visit.  I would love to travel there someday.  Herend has the most beautiful colors and patterns.  My china pattern is Queen Victoria.   I have never gotten tired of my Herend pieces.....I totally agree that VCA and Herend seem to be made for each other!


----------



## txrosegirl

kimber418 said:


> View attachment 3949263
> 
> 
> hopingoneday~
> Here is a photo of my Perlee Hoops on the end of my little jewelry tray.....Hope this helps for size comparison, etc.


i think i passed out when i saw this pic...omg gorgeous!! add to my “never going to happen but hope it will!” list


----------



## Bethc

I’m heading to London in May and I hope to take a few days in Pairs.  Has anyone been lately and seen these pieces?  Are they still available? Thanks!


----------



## Sparkledolll

Bethc said:


> I’m heading to London in May and I hope to take a few days in Pairs.  Has anyone been lately and seen these pieces?  Are they still available? Thanks!



Yes! I was there last month and tried on the YG Pave/Blue sevres bracelet. It’s beautiful but I’m kind of waiting for the 50th offering before I decide. [emoji16]


----------



## klynneann

A friend of mine is leaving for Paris at the end of next week and is interested in purchasing the Sevres porelain pendant.  Does anyone have recent price info and whether they're generally available?  TIA!


----------



## cherylc

I was at the Vendome boutique the other day and my SA said that they’ve been out of most blue sevres pieces for 4-5 months now. Only one available is the 20 motif necklace.


----------



## Rami00

oh no. We were lucky to get 4 pendants in one shot in June. However, the SA suggested that it's always a good idea to call ahead..sometimes they are out of stock.


----------



## klynneann

A friend of mine was able to get a pendant in mid-September.


----------



## Oleandered

Could anybody please share their contacts for SAs in place Vendome?


----------



## Rami00

Oleandered said:


> Could anybody please share their contacts for SAs in place Vendome?


I will DM you the contact info this evening.


----------



## Oleandered

Rami00 said:


> I will DM you the contact info this evening.


That will be awesome! Thank you so much!


----------



## surfer

Rami00 said:


> I will DM you the contact info this evening.


Rami can I please kindly as for the Paris SA info as well? Thanks so much in advance


----------



## Rami00

surfer said:


> Rami can I please kindly as for the Paris SA info as well? Thanks so much in advance


I just sent you a message


----------



## Bee-licious

My friend went to Paris in May and while the SA said it was sold out, he was able to get her the special edition magic pendant within a few days! It was her perfect souvenir. If you’re looking for one don’t give up and certainly ask the SA to contact you if you really want it as I’m sure they come in here and there.


----------



## LuckyMe14

Hello all! I just wanted to let you know I was in the Vendome store Yesterday and the blue sèvres necklace was out of stock for the whole year! Next production hopefully next year April? But the SA was not sure. There however was 1 blue agate 10 motif necklace with nice coloring (but the color didn't suit me well). I bought the VA MOP pendant instead .


----------



## LuckyMe14

Bee-licious said:


> My friend went to Paris in May and while the SA said it was sold out, he was able to get her the special edition magic pendant within a few days! It was her perfect souvenir. If you’re looking for one don’t give up and certainly ask the SA to contact you if you really want it as I’m sure they come in here and there.



I didn't have luck unfortunately. Thanks though for your advise!


----------



## torana12

Can anyone who owns this Vendome edition let me know if the surface of the porcelain is smooth? I just got one from Paris, and it looks fine when I wear it, but when held under the light, I can see tiny little bubbles... It bothers me quite a bit and was wondering if other porcelain pieces are like this.  Thank you !!


----------



## DreamingPink

I'd sorry it happened to you, I'd be very bothered too. Can you still return it or talk to your SA?


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

torana12 said:


> Can anyone who owns this Vendome edition let me know if the surface of the porcelain is smooth? I just got one from Paris, and it looks fine when I wear it, but when held under the light, I can see tiny little bubbles... It bothers me quite a bit and was wondering if other porcelain pieces are like this.  Thank you !!



Did you get this from the boutique? If so, I am truly surprised! So sorry this had happened to you - I would definitely return it ...


----------



## Phoenix123

Stardust Andromeda said:


> Did you get this from the boutique? If so, I am truly surprised! So sorry this had happened to you - I would definitely return it ...



+1


----------



## torana12

Stardust Andromeda said:


> Did you get this from the boutique? If so, I am truly surprised! So sorry this had happened to you - I would definitely return it ...



Yup this came directly from the Paris store...

When I asked the SA about this, she actually showed me the other pendants in stock and they all have these little dots. She said it's the way they baked the porcelain and it's normal? That's why I wanted to see if others who owns this piece also have this on their porcelain, or if it's only this batch that has it...

Thanks.


----------



## Flowerlily

That's very annoying and not normal, def return it.


----------



## klynneann

torana12 said:


> Can anyone who owns this Vendome edition let me know if the surface of the porcelain is smooth? I just got one from Paris, and it looks fine when I wear it, but when held under the light, I can see tiny little bubbles... It bothers me quite a bit and was wondering if other porcelain pieces are like this.  Thank you !!



Mine is definitely not like this.


----------



## TankerToad

Love this Paris combo -
Its on my 2020 wishlist


----------



## TankerToad

Blue Paris porcelain magic earrings

View attachment 4647477


----------



## hopiko

TankerToad said:


> Blue Paris porcelain magic earrings


Just...WOW!!!


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

TankerToad said:


> Blue Paris porcelain magic earrings


please post mod shots!! so gorg


----------



## innerpeace85

TankerToad said:


> Blue Paris porcelain magic earrings


Stunning!! Love your VCA collection


----------



## DS2006

TankerToad said:


> Blue Paris porcelain magic earrings



Wow, just gorgeous!  I was wondering what your surprise piece was! It was a great one!


----------



## Notorious Pink

TankerToad said:


> Blue Paris porcelain magic earrings


I would respond, but I died.


----------



## TankerToad




----------



## Notorious Pink

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 4714918
> View attachment 4714919


Sooooo beautiful


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 4714918
> View attachment 4714919


was daydreaming about places to go after everything gets better....and ended up with these earrings on my wishlist *facepalm*. how heavy are these on your ears? and how often do you wear them? i’d love to be able to wear these casually, but i’m also worried the porcelain would be delicate....would love to hear your thoughts


----------



## TankerToad

sunnylovesjewelry said:


> was daydreaming about places to go after everything gets better....and ended up with these earrings on my wishlist *facepalm*. how heavy are these on your ears? and how often do you wear them? i’d love to be able to wear these casually, but i’m also worried the porcelain would be delicate....would love to hear your thoughts


I love them - not too heavy and have been wearing them for zoom meetings, virtual events and just for fun with summer dresses- 
The nice thing about earrings is in this new on-line world we are living in, a pair of earrings pack a lot of punch.
They are harder to wear with a mask; but I mostly wear them when I’m not out running errands with my mask.
These earrings are truly a treasure - the blue color is so elegant with the gold - very “royal” looking IMO


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

TankerToad said:


> I love them - not too heavy and have been wearing them for zoom meetings, virtual events and just for fun with summer dresses-
> The nice thing about earrings is in this new on-line world we are living in, a pair of earrings pack a lot of punch.
> They are harder to wear with a mask; but I mostly wear them when I’m not out running errands with my mask.
> These earrings are truly a treasure - the blue color is so elegant with the gold - very “royal” looking IMO


amazing to hear -- i'd love to see some mod shots if possible?


----------



## TankerToad

Post 313 you can see them on


----------



## Stella0925

I so wish vca will make the raspberry pink porcelain again


----------



## mimibee

Can you shower with the sevres porcelain pendant?


----------



## TankerToad

mimibee said:


> Can you shower with the sevres porcelain pendant?


I don't.


----------



## DreamingPink

mimibee said:


> Can you shower with the sevres porcelain pendant?


My SA said avoid water


----------



## Toronto24

Eek- didn’t think about this and have been showering daily with my pendant for months now (have been lazy to change jewelry for a while now). It’s porcelain- why can’t it go in water? Anyways this is a reminder to me to take it off!


----------



## mimibee

Toronto24 said:


> Eek- didn’t think about this and have been showering daily with my pendant for months now (have been lazy to change jewelry for a while now). It’s porcelain- why can’t it go in water? Anyways this is a reminder to me to take it off!


That's exactly what I thought too...


----------



## Paola1976

Hi, does anyone know if the Paris Vendôme store will ship the blue porcelain necklace to the States. I was planning on going in August, but all my travel plans are now cancelled. Please let know any info on that!


----------



## TankerToad

Ask 


Paola1976 said:


> Hi, does anyone know if the Paris Vendôme store will ship the blue porcelain necklace to the States. I was planning on going in August, but all my travel plans are now cancelled. Please let know any info on that!


Ask your SA.... depends on relationships and availability -
Good luck !!


----------



## Paola1976

TankerToad said:


> Ask
> 
> Ask your SA.... depends on relationships and availability -
> Good luck !!


Thank u! Does anyone the current retail price of the piece


----------



## DS2006

Paola1976 said:


> Hi, does anyone know if the Paris Vendôme store will ship the blue porcelain necklace to the States. I was planning on going in August, but all my travel plans are now cancelled. Please let know any info on that!



You have to contact a SA at the Paris Vendome boutique and see if they will do it. I know a couple of other people were interested and may post here if they were successful.


----------



## Iyang

Paola1976 said:


> Thank u! Does anyone the current retail price of the piece


It is 3800 euro. It is very rare they have it in stock but if you have a good relationship with the SA they can ship it to you.  You will need to pay the import tax into the USA.  But it is VAT free


----------



## Iyang

Any one can recommend an VCA sa in the Dubai Mall?  I want to see if I can acquire the mauve sevres necklace


----------



## TankerToad

Iyang said:


> Any one can recommend an VCA sa in the Dubai Mall?  I want to see if I can acquire the mauve sevres necklace


All the SAs there are that store are so nice - it’s a lovely boutique 
The thing about that necklace is availability-  there aren’t many of these produced 
Good Luck
This mauve combo is so dreamy !!
Please share photos if you acquire this treasure !!


----------



## Candy_landy

Paola1976 said:


> Hi, does anyone know if the Paris Vendôme store will ship the blue porcelain necklace to the States. I was planning on going in August, but all my travel plans are now cancelled. Please let know any info on that!


As I know earlier - no, because it is limited edition only for Vendome store. But of course you should ask, maybe now situation another


----------



## Paola1976

Thank u,
If anyone knows an SA in the Vendome boutique, please let me know.
Thanks,
Paola


----------



## ilovefhf

Paola1976 said:


> Thank u,
> If anyone knows an SA in the Vendome boutique, please let me know.
> Thanks,
> Paola


One of the members posted in another thread saying they were able to have the Vendome pendant shipped to the US. Wondering how to go about doing this?


----------



## shoppingaddict5

Does anyone know if VCA will replace the vendome limited pendant if it gets damage and how much would it cost?


----------



## purselovertt

torana12 said:


> Can anyone who owns this Vendome edition let me know if the surface of the porcelain is smooth? I just got one from Paris, and it looks fine when I wear it, but when held under the light, I can see tiny little bubbles... It bothers me quite a bit and was wondering if other porcelain pieces are like this.  Thank you !!



Hi did you ended up replacing it? I just got one and it has the same thing. The SA told me it is normal.


----------



## KittyCattt

purselovertt said:


> Hi did you ended up replacing it? I just got one and it has the same thing. The SA told me it is normal.


I was looking at it yesterday after reading the posts here. I purchased it last week and it also has minimal tiny bubbles. Just sharing that you're not the only one, although it doesn't bother me though. I just assume that it's normal


----------

